# 190 Visa Gang lodged in May / June 2015



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

I didn't find a thread for people who filed for final visa in May / June 2015, so I'm creating a new thread for all such people onto this platform and share their situation and views ... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*My current situation*

Hi All,

I paid my visa fee on 4th June and am yet waiting for the CO to be assigned. I've uploaded all relevant documents including my and my wife's PCC, and we both are scheduled for medical test on 27th of June.

Has anyone who has applied for the visa in May / June 2015, been assigned CO already?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ankit.a said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I paid my visa fee on 4th June and am yet waiting for the CO to be assigned. I've uploaded all relevant documents including my and my wife's PCC, and we both are scheduled for medical test on 27th of June.
> 
> ...


Applied in january and yet CO not assigned. And there hundreds of applicants like me waiting since january. So just chill as its not even 15 days since you applied.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Danav_Singh said:


> Applied in january and yet CO not assigned. And there hundreds of applicants like me waiting since january. So just chill as its not even 15 days since you applied.


Thanks. But I see some people who filed visa in March and have got the grant recently. What is the criteria for which cases should be assigned the CO first and granted the visa? Is it first come first server or not?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ankit.a said:


> Thanks. But I see some people who filed visa in March and have got the grant recently. What is the criteria for which cases should be assigned the CO first and granted the visa? Is it first come first server or not?
> 
> Thanks,
> Ankit


There is no criteria else i should have visa by now as i am an onshore applicants.i dont think even DIBP knows how they work.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Lodged on 26th June 2015!


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I paid my visa fee on 4th June and am yet waiting for the CO to be assigned. I've uploaded all relevant documents including my and my wife's PCC, and we both are scheduled for medical test on 27th of June.
> 
> ...


Hi Ankit, 

I have lodged my 190 VISA application on the 26th of May 2015. no CO has be assigned as on date. I am just keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

Hi All..

Joining the Thread....Visa Lodged on 8th June along with PCC..Only Medicals are pending.

Waiting for the CO.:boxing:


----------



## Raghuveer CH (Mar 30, 2015)

One Question: (Need Help)

Today I just realised that.. I did not mentioned about by my previous travel to USA which was only for 2 weeks in 2013 (US-B1)...

Should I send Form1023 with travel details or Can I ignore...Please help me with your opinions..

Thanks.


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

Raghuveer CH said:


> One Question: (Need Help)
> 
> Today I just realised that.. I did not mentioned about by my previous travel to USA which was only for 2 weeks in 2013 (US-B1)...
> 
> ...



Dear Raghuveer,

I think you should submit form 1023.

I made a mistake like you, filled wrong information but after discussion with senior members, they suggest me for correction, now i am going to upload form 1023 tomorrow.

I hope it helps.


With Regards


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi All! Lodged on 6th June & waiting for CO allocation!


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I logged on 21 May-2015 (Software Engineer). PCC and Medical pending.

CO not yet assigned.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,
Lodged my visa on 7th June.. Uploaded all docs except meds and pcc.. Waiting for CO allocation..


----------



## neo89 (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi,

I am relatively new to this thread.... I am anxious about the delay mails being sent to the applicants which clearly means that they have fulfilled this year's quota for visas....
So in the coming year will the old applications continue to be processed on priority basis as compared to new applications?
And also if there is any major immigration law change will it impact the applicant's point's claim?


__________________
__________________
261313 Software Engineer | ACS submitted-26-Apr-15 +ve ACS Result - 30-Apr-15 | IELTS GEN L-8.5 R-7.5 W-7.5 S-7.5 OA-8 | EOI 190 NSW - 15 May 2015 (55+5 Points) | NSW Invite - 20 May 15| NSW Approve -15-June-15 | PCC -awaiting | Visa Lodged- 26-JUN-15 | Medicals - ??? | CO assigned - ??? | VISA Grant - ??? |
Landing - ???


----------



## ckwise (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm in 

Visa Lodged - 19.06.2015
PCC - Done.
Medicals - This week.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## cezanne90 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I would really appreciate if someone could help me answer my question, cause I was hoping to lodge my visa by the end of june:

I realized in my EOI I accidentally swapped my family name and given name, so can I just correct it in my visa application and ignore it? or should I inform the authority that I had my family name and given name the other way round in my EOI?

Another thing is in the Employment nominated section,it's asking if the applicant has been employed in Australia before visa is lodged. When I lodge my EOI, I only have 2 years work experience, which gives me 5 points in work experience. But I just have my 3rd year anniversary working in Australia, so when I'm lodging visa application, should I put "3 years in the past 10 years?" or "1 years in the past 10 years"?

Thanks for your help


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

cezanne90 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I would really appreciate if someone could help me answer my question, cause I was hoping to lodge my visa by the end of june:
> 
> ...


Hi..
Just update with latest details in your visa application. And for work exp too put in your latest work exp.
You can just mention in an additional doc that you had accidentally swapped your first and last name.
Thanks


----------



## shivmani (Dec 25, 2014)

Hey guys,

Got a mail from CO today for paying VAC2 for my mom... So thrilled to hear from them after soooo long..

Guys be ready to get some good news in your applications in this week as DIBP is again active..


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Hi All,

Visa lodged on 11th June -2015.
Medical completed.PCC pending 

CO not yet assigned.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Any update guys....


----------



## tally120 (Jun 29, 2015)

Dear all
I lodged on 16 May. CO allotted on 22 Jun. Pcc and medical completed on 26 May. How long could be further wait?


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

waiting for CO.... how can i go for Medical before CO assignment???
..................... I have applied VISA today


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

waiting for CO.... how can i go for Medical before CO assignment???


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

ishugarg said:


> waiting for CO.... how can i go for Medical before CO assignment???


Hi Ishu,

In your immi account, HEALTH DECLARATION is showing below each applicant documents tabs.
Simply click on HEALTH and fill the form.. then HAP id will be generated.
Thereafter, you can book appointment with your nearby doctor for medicals. (listed in panel doctors on immi website)

With Regards,
Jagjeet


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

tally120 said:


> Dear all
> I lodged on 16 May. CO allotted on 22 Jun. Pcc and medical completed on 26 May. How long could be further wait?



Hi Tally,

As you have written that CO allotted on 22 June. After allocation, what he demands?


With Regards,
Jagjeet


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Visa applied on June 3.
PCC, Medical not uploaded yet.
No CO has been assigned yet 

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

tally120 said:


> Dear all
> I lodged on 16 May. CO allotted on 22 Jun. Pcc and medical completed on 26 May. How long could be further wait?


How would we know if a CO is allocated ? I do not have access to immiAccount as consultants apply multiple visa from same id. Currently the site where we received invite shows 'Lodged' , would this change ?


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

I got Email from CO for PCC and Medical. 

Visa Lodged-21-May-2015 190 VIC (Software Engineer)


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

A new link has appeared below the 'get health details' link in my application "Complete character assessment particulars for this applicant". The "i" information button says i hv to submit Form 80. I have already submiitted it. Is it just because of the website update or do it need to do anything?? or contact anyone?? Seniors pls help


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

rohitszone said:


> How would we know if a CO is allocated ? I do not have access to immiAccount as consultants apply multiple visa from same id. Currently the site where we received invite shows 'Lodged' , would this change ?


No Rohit, nothing changes in your immiaccount. I have lodged my Visa on 14.05.2015 and CO is assigned to me. But the problem is you will not know that CO is assigned until he contacts you for some missing documents or delay mail. In my case, my wife's PCC was pending, for which he contacted me and only then I came to know that CO is assigned. If you haven't got any update on CO allocation, then there can be only 2 reasons, that is, either CO is not yet assigned or all documents are correct and your application is being processed by the CO


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have lodged my visa on 14.05.2015 and was contacted by the CO after a month on 16.06.2015 for my wife's PCC. Recieved delay mail on 26.06.2015. Hope will receive my visa in next 2 weeks.


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> No Rohit, nothing changes in your immiaccount. I have lodged my Visa on 14.05.2015 and CO is assigned to me. But the problem is you will not know that CO is assigned until he contacts you for some missing documents or delay mail. In my case, my wife's PCC was pending, for which he contacted me and only then I came to know that CO is assigned. If you haven't got any update on CO allocation, then there can be only 2 reasons, that is, either CO is not yet assigned or all documents are correct and your application is being processed by the CO


Hi..
Just wanted to know that while uploading documents, can we upload colored scan copy or we have to upload only certified copies??


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Manjyot said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have lodged my visa on 14.05.2015 and was contacted by the CO after a month on 16.06.2015 for my wife's PCC. Recieved delay mail on 26.06.2015. Hope will receive my visa in next 2 weeks.


Hi Manjyot,

I hope you receive grant soon but heard that people who lodged in Jan /Feb also waiting...when do all of them cleared before our May /June applicants are processed..Not sure..fingers crossed


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Hello Guys 

Finally Website is changed. New website name is Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection


----------



## Rednam (Jan 10, 2015)

Hello All,
Received the grant today, All the best for the grants, I am sure its not far away.

Timeline
ANZSCO 131112; AIM Assessment 4th July 2014; IELTS S9,L8.5,R8,W8 overall 8.5 on Jan 7th 2015(3rd attempt); Visa invitation 2 Feb 2015; Visa Lodged 20th Feb 2015; PCC and Medicals 4th March; Delay mail 30th March 2015, Grant 1st July 2015, IED 6th March 2016


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

vipulrajmohan said:


> Hi..
> Just wanted to know that while uploading documents, can we upload colored scan copy or we have to upload only certified copies??


Scan color copies will do. You dont need to get your documents certified.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Prasad_aus said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> 
> I hope you receive grant soon but heard that people who lodged in Jan /Feb also waiting...when do all of them cleared before our May /June applicants are processed..Not sure..fingers crossed


Probably they have applied under 189. As there is a ceiling in Subclass 189, so all those whose occupation ceiling is met, they dont have any other option other than waiting. But for applicants under 190, grants were released even in June. 

However,now we are in the sacred month of July, when all new quotas will be generated again. So there is grant for everyone in the house


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Rednam said:


> Hello All,
> Received the grant today, All the best for the grants, I am sure its not far away.
> 
> Timeline
> ANZSCO 131112; AIM Assessment 4th July 2014; IELTS S9,L8.5,R8,W8 overall 8.5 on Jan 7th 2015(3rd attempt); Visa invitation 2 Feb 2015; Visa Lodged 20th Feb 2015; PCC and Medicals 4th March; Delay mail 30th March 2015, Grant 1st July 2015, IED 6th March 2016


Congrats buddy.. Good to hear it.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Prasad_aus said:


> Hi Manjyot,
> 
> I hope you receive grant soon but heard that people who lodged in Jan /Feb also waiting...when do all of them cleared before our May /June applicants are processed..Not sure..fingers crossed


Hi Prasad,

In your signature I have seen PCC:waiting for CO. You dont have to wait for CO to request for it. Its better to get your PCC & Medicals done before CO is assigned, to avoid any further delay. Upload all your documents.


----------



## CRHector (Mar 1, 2014)

Rednam said:


> Hello All,
> Received the grant today, All the best for the grants, I am sure its not far away.
> 
> Timeline
> ANZSCO 131112; AIM Assessment 4th July 2014; IELTS S9,L8.5,R8,W8 overall 8.5 on Jan 7th 2015(3rd attempt); Visa invitation 2 Feb 2015; Visa Lodged 20th Feb 2015; PCC and Medicals 4th March; Delay mail 30th March 2015, Grant 1st July 2015, IED 6th March 2016


Congrats Mate.:second:


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi all,
I had lodged my application on 25th April and have a receipt acknowledging the same. However when I got the acknowledgement mail from DIBP, it said that my date of lodgement is 29th April. Dont know the reason for the same.

However, considering 29th April as the lodgement date, i have completed 2 months of waiting...

The application status still shows as "Application Received" and I haven't been contacted by any CO yet.

Hoping and praying for good news soon...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## hlagvankar (Jul 9, 2014)

Hi,

Visa Lodged - 17/04/2015
PCC - 21/04/2015
CO Contact for Medical - 13/05/2015
Medical reports uploaded - 18/05/2015

Waiting for grant now...hope it arrives soon now...


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Manjyot said:


> Hi Prasad,
> 
> In your signature I have seen PCC:waiting for CO. You dont have to wait for CO to request for it. Its better to get your PCC & Medicals done before CO is assigned, to avoid any further delay. Upload all your documents.


Hi Manjyot 

The police dept here refused to give PCC doc untill they get request letter from
CO..thatswhy 😒


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

Prasad_aus said:


> Hi Manjyot
> 
> The police dept here refused to give PCC doc untill they get request letter from
> CO..thatswhy 😒


Hi Prasad,

You will need to apply for PCC through Passport website. They will be issuing you PCC. For this you can take print out of your visa application and receipt from your immiaccount. That should suffice. When I went for my PCC, they didnt even ask for any documents. They just asked me to write a letter requesting issuance of PCC.


----------



## rohitszone (Feb 5, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> No Rohit, nothing changes in your immiaccount. I have lodged my Visa on 14.05.2015 and CO is assigned to me. But the problem is you will not know that CO is assigned until he contacts you for some missing documents or delay mail. In my case, my wife's PCC was pending, for which he contacted me and only then I came to know that CO is assigned. If you haven't got any update on CO allocation, then there can be only 2 reasons, that is, either CO is not yet assigned or all documents are correct and your application is being processed by the CO


Thank you for sharing that


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*Made a few mistakes while filling up the details for the final visa application*

Hello Everyone,

I made a few mistakes while filling up the details for the final visa application. Please help me understand how I can correct them OR can I safely ignore them?

1) While filling up the details for my wife, there is a question "Has the person been known by any other name in the past"? I answered "No" to this. Should I have answered it as "Yes" because her second name was different before our marriage? If yes, how do I correct this now? I'm yet to fill Form 1221 for her (as it is shown as a Recommended form under her required documents). The same question is asked there as well? Now what should I answer there?

2) While uploading PCC document for my wife, I mistakenly selected the default category which was "Australian Federal Police Clearance". She has never been to Australia earlier and does not need the police clearance from there. I immediately realized the mistake after uploading the document and uploaded it again with the correct category "Overseas Police Clearance - National". But since I can not remove the already uploaded documents, I'm getting a bit worried. Will the CO get confused on this? Is there a way I can correct it?

Appreciate your time and help - and very encouraging to see some grants coming ... All the best everyone!

Thanks,
Ankit Arora


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I made a few mistakes while filling up the details for the final visa application. Please help me understand how I can correct them OR can I safely ignore them?
> 
> ...



For incorrect answer of any question, you can fill and upload FORM 1023.
Not sure about incorrect document uploaded. Experienced members could help there.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I made a few mistakes while filling up the details for the final visa application. Please help me understand how I can correct them OR can I safely ignore them?
> 
> ...


Hello Ankit,

For your wife's second name & Incorrect category selection, please update Form 1023. Clearly mention the reason for the mistake in this form and that's it. CO come across a lot of such issues so need not worry. These are not major issues and will not effect your visa application. Just upload form 1023 and relax


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

1 - Fill Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)


2 - Don't worry now, as second time you have uploaded it under the correct category. CO would understand it.

At time of 2nd upload did you mention this in the document description?





ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I made a few mistakes while filling up the details for the final visa application. Please help me understand how I can correct them OR can I safely ignore them?
> 
> ...


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - Fill Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)
> 
> 
> 2 - Don't worry now, as second time you have uploaded it under the correct category. CO would understand it.
> ...


No, I did not mention in the document description.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Anyways CO will understand and process it accordingly.




ankit.a said:


> No, I did not mention in the document description.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello friends
Lodged my visa application for subclass 190 on 30th of June
Actually I have attended the medicals and PCC first even before I listed my application.
I provided the HAP IDs while filling up the visa application.
Will I still be contacted by the CO to submit the medicals or it will be automatically uploaded to DIBP? Could some one please throw some light on this
Thanks
Sriram


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> 1 - Fill Form 1023 - Notification of incorrect answer(s)
> 
> 
> 2 - Don't worry now, as second time you have uploaded it under the correct category. CO would understand it.
> ...


Thanks for the reply Jeeten. Do you think I can mention about the incorrect attachment while filling the Form 1023?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Good thought..mention it there.




ankit.a said:


> Thanks for the reply Jeeten. Do you think I can mention about the incorrect attachment while filling the Form 1023?


----------



## gghhoosstt (Aug 7, 2014)

I lodged on 30.06.2015 from Pakistan.

What are expected timelines for someone applying from Pakistan for 190 Visa??

I think someone had made that google spreadsheet... does any have a link?


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*Tracker link*



gghhoosstt said:


> I lodged on 30.06.2015 from Pakistan.
> 
> What are expected timelines for someone applying from Pakistan for 190 Visa??
> 
> I think someone had made that google spreadsheet... does any have a link?


https://goo.gl/IsPZhl


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hello friends
> Lodged my visa application for subclass 190 on 30th of June
> Actually I have attended the medicals and PCC first even before I listed my application.
> I provided the HAP IDs while filling up the visa application.
> ...


Hi Sriram,

Not too sure on this. But as far as I know, for each application a HAP ID is generated through immiaccount. You will need to take a print out of that and go for the medicals. The center from where you get your medicals done, are responsible for uploading your medicals. Once they upload, you can check the result by clicking on Generate health details. If they have uploaded then you will see a successful medicals message.

Regards,
Manjyot Singh


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

In one of the forums I have seen an applicant who has lodged his 190 visa on 08.05.2015 have received the Grant. Hope good news for me is just round the corner.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Good thought..mention it there.


Got some doubts while filling up the Form 1023. Here they are:

1) I've to correct the information related to my wife who is the second applicant in the visa. In the "Your details" section, should I mention my wife's details as the information that needs to be corrected is related to her, or should I mention my details as I'm the main applicant in the visa?

2) I've more than 2 pieces of information to correct. The form mentions that "If insufficient space, attach additional details". Does it mean that I've to fill up 2 Form 1023 forms or should I just attach one more copy of the 4th page of the form where I've to enter the correct information?

3) Under point number 16, what should I mention for "Lodged at" and "Visa class"? I think "Visa class" has to be 190 but just want to ensure.

Appreciate your help!

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

Let's keep this thread rolling....Did anyone from this thread apply in May/June and receive a subsequent CO notification?

Visa Subclass 190: NSW Nomination
Management Accountant
EOI Lodged: Oct 2014
Invitation for NSW nomination: 05 May 2015
Apply for Nomination: 12 May 2015
Invitation to Apply for Visa: 02 June 2015
Application Lodged: 16 June 2015
Medical Upload: 01 July 2015
PCCI and Form 80 pending.
Grant pending.


----------



## reza.soltani (Jun 29, 2015)

I have my visa lodged by my agent. i wanted to know CO will contact me on my email or they will contact my agent.

visa 190 NSW developer programer lodged on 26/05/2015 

Thanks


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

reza.soltani said:


> I have my visa lodged by my agent. i wanted to know CO will contact me on my email or they will contact my agent.
> 
> visa 190 NSW developer programer lodged on 26/05/2015
> 
> Thanks


CO will contact your agent.


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

ATLASTTTTTTT... .It's my turn to say I TOO RECEIVED MY GRANT...

Called my CO this morning, and within 5 mins he released grant for me and my wife. However, when i checked both grants, it had old passport numbers. We both had new passports and uploaded form 929 for the same. I then again called my CO, and he then changed the details and released new Grants with new passport numbers..

It is the best FRIDAY.. or shall i say MEGA FRIDAY for us.... 

Thank you God for all your blessing.

Also Thanks to all Expat forums users , without your valuable help it wouldn't have been possible..


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

Manjyot said:


> ATLASTTTTTTT... .It's my turn to say I TOO RECEIVED MY GRANT...
> 
> Called my CO this morning, and within 5 mins he released grant for me and my wife. However, when i checked both grants, it had old passport numbers. We both had new passports and uploaded form 929 for the same. I then again called my CO, and he then changed the details and released new Grants with new passport numbers..
> 
> ...


Congrats Majyot


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

vipulrajmohan said:


> Congrats Majyot


Thanks Vipul


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Manjyot said:


> ATLASTTTTTTT... .It's my turn to say I TOO RECEIVED MY GRANT...
> 
> Called my CO this morning, and within 5 mins he released grant for me and my wife. However, when i checked both grants, it had old passport numbers. We both had new passports and uploaded form 929 for the same. I then again called my CO, and he then changed the details and released new Grants with new passport numbers..
> 
> ...


Congrats Manjyot!!


----------



## Manjyot (Jan 4, 2013)

udaykapavarapu said:


> Congrats Manjyot!!


Thanks Uday


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

shivmani said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Got a mail from CO today for paying VAC2 for my mom... So thrilled to hear from them after soooo long..
> 
> Guys be ready to get some good news in your applications in this week as DIBP is again active..


Hi Shivmani,

As you have received the VAC2 Payment, you should be getting the grant within 1-2 weeks after you make the payment.

Congratulations!!

Thanks
Uday


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my View:*

1 - It should be your details as you are the Main Applicant and (Details of other applicants - Q11) - give your Wife's details.


2 - Attach a plain paper and mention the details (Try to keep it inline with Page 4 without signature).


3 -* Lodged at* - (Online - offshore/onshore and Country) | *Visa Class *- Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190)




ankit.a said:


> Got some doubts while filling up the Form 1023. Here they are:
> 
> 1) I've to correct the information related to my wife who is the second applicant in the visa. In the "Your details" section, should I mention my wife's details as the information that needs to be corrected is related to her, or should I mention my details as I'm the main applicant in the visa?
> 
> ...


----------



## yanda (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi Jeeteen, i have a question, hope that you can help.

i lodged my application for 190 South Australia on 3/6/15 and about to move out to another place, still in South Australia. DO i need to submit any form for change of residential address or just simply edit my address on immi account?
thanks


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

If you are able to edit your address via your *IMMIAccount* THEN do it.


For more details refer to this web-link: *How can I update my address or passport details?*





yanda said:


> Hi Jeeteen, i have a question, hope that you can help.
> 
> i lodged my application for 190 South Australia on 3/6/15 and about to move out to another place, still in South Australia. DO i need to submit any form for change of residential address or just simply edit my address on immi account?
> thanks


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Has anyone got visa after received remark from DIBP. Because CO gave me remark after made inquiry call. Reply ASAP


----------



## addyrawat (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi All,
I lodged my visa application on 29th Jun. I have one question that what are the plans of jobs/business in Australia to the people moving? I mean if you are going to search it from India after getting the PR or will go there and search? Or you have started searching already before getting the PR?


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

*Guidance needed*

Hi Guys,

Is it possible that even after receiving NSW nomination, your relevant experience may be called into question by the CO? Has that ever happened to you guys or to someone you know?

Would appreciate if you guys could help me out with this one...I'm a nervous wreck right now...:noidea:


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Could you please share details of your Remark.

I have seen few instances where they received a VISA after remark. BUT don't recall their names. As even after remark their points score didn't go below 60 and CO felt that they over-claimed due to error and NOT intentionally. PLUS they would have received an Invite even with the revised score when they were originally invited.


In the remark mail they clearly indicate THAT your application will be processed further or not.



tusharbapu87 said:


> Has anyone got visa after received remark from DIBP. Because CO gave me remark after made inquiry call. Reply ASAP


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*Help needed*

Guys, a couple of quick questions.

1) We have a plan to visit Thailand in near future (probably within next 2 weeks). The purpose of the visit is purely leisure. I've not mentioned this anywhere in my application as the plan is not yet finalized. In fact, I've not even filled up the visa form for the same yet. If I plan to continue with the Thailand visit, can I simply ignore this or will I need to let the embassy know by filling the "Change in circumstances" form?

*I don't mind postponing this visit till I get the grant, in case this would create trouble or delay the grant otherwise. What do you suggest?*

2) The reference letters that I submitted to ACS and NSW from my current employer was dated 17th of Feb *2014*. However, I lodged the visa application on 4th of June *2015*. Can I upload the new reference letter from my current employer? I'm yet to take the new letter which might take a couple of days - which would mean that visa application date is 4th of June while the reference letter date will be somewhere in July. Is that fine?

Appreciate your help!

Ankit


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*In my View!*


1 - If possible THEN postpone the proposed Travel plans.


2 - For Current employment submit BOTH the reference letters.




ankit.a said:


> guys, a couple of quick questions.
> 
> 1) we have a plan to visit thailand in near future (probably within next 2 weeks). The purpose of the visit is purely leisure. I've not mentioned this anywhere in my application as the plan is not yet finalized. In fact, i've not even filled up the visa form for the same yet. If i plan to continue with the thailand visit, can i simply ignore this or will i need to let the embassy know by filling the "change in circumstances" form?
> 
> ...


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Thanks Jeeten. So if I plan the trip after the grant, will I still need to inform the same to the Department?


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*IMO*....No such requirement after Grant.




ankit.a said:


> Thanks Jeeten. So if I plan the trip after the grant, will I still need to inform the same to the Department?


----------



## Jeyanthi (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi,
I am one who is still waiting


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Jeeten#80 said:


> Could you please share details of your Remark.
> 
> I have seen few instances where they received a VISA after remark. BUT don't recall their names. As even after remark their points score didn't go below 60 and CO felt that they over-claimed due to error and NOT intentionally. PLUS they would have received an Invite even with the revised score when they were originally invited.
> 
> ...


Thanks for reply
My agent only told me that there is a remark. I asked him about remark but he told me, remark is defect from employee side. He told me this only. He already mailed to CO. He also told me that u once again receive call from DIBP. So this time be ready. Last time my office phone disconnected 2 time that's y they gave me remark. There was no mismatch information from nr and my office.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*Can I type in the forms instead of writing by pen?*

This might sound stupid, but you can call me lazy to fill up all those forms by pen. Also, I don't want any confusion in case the CO does not understand my writing (it ain't that bad though) 

So here is the question - can I type in instead of filling the forms by pen? I'm referring to Form 1221 and Form 1203.

PS: At the top of the form it is mentioned -
Please use a pen, and write neatly in English using BLOCK LETTERS.

Regards,
Ankit


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi everyone

I've lodged my visa application for subclass 190 on 30th June. I have uploaded almost all the documents except form 16. 
1) If I add those documents now will the application lodge date be changed to the current date or will it remain as 30th June
2) There is a question in the application form which is "Has any of the applicants LIVED in a country other than the primary applicant's usual country of residence. Should the answer be YEZ or NO for short business trips which lasted for not more than 4 months.

I'm in serious need of an expert advice. Kindly help me with this

BR//
Sriram


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

aj_ferns said:


> Hi all,
> I had lodged my application on 25th April and have a receipt acknowledging the same. However when I got the acknowledgement mail from DIBP, it said that my date of lodgement is 29th April. Dont know the reason for the same.
> 
> However, considering 29th April as the lodgement date, i have completed 2 months of waiting...
> ...


Hey Guys,

Today its my turn

Got my golden mails today...Visa 190 WA lodged on 29th April 2015...Direct grant today.

Your visas are just round the corner...All the best to all of u


----------



## aj_ferns (Jul 15, 2014)

ankit.a said:


> This might sound stupid, but you can call me lazy to fill up all those forms by pen. Also, I don't want any confusion in case the CO does not understand my writing (it ain't that bad though)
> 
> So here is the question - can I type in instead of filling the forms by pen? I'm referring to Form 1221 and Form 1203.
> 
> ...


Hey ankit,
I had only submitted Form 80 and typed the same...Just printed the last page, signed it and uploaded a scanned pdf.

I am sure the same applies for 1221 and 1203


----------



## shwetha11 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi All,

I have lodged my Visa application on May 27th , 2015. Waiting for grant. Hoping it to be done in July.


261313 Software Engineer | +ve ACS Result - 04-AUG-14 | IELTS L=7.5 ,R=7, S=8.5, W=7 Overall=7.5 (15-FEB-14)| EOI 190 NSW - 9th Aug 14 (55+5 Points) | NSW Invite - 24rth Apr 15| NSW Approve -25-May-15 | Invite - 25-May-15 |Visa Lodged- 27-MAY-15 | PCC - 01-JUN-15 | Medicals - 12-JUN-15| CO assigned - ??? | VISA Grant - ??? |


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

All the best 😊. Hopefully you will get grant in this week. Please update the status when you get the good news.



shwetha11 said:


> Hi All, I have lodged my Visa application on May 27th , 2015. Waiting for grant. Hoping it to be done in July. 261313 Software Engineer | +ve ACS Result - 04-AUG-14 | IELTS L=7.5 ,R=7, S=8.5, W=7 Overall=7.5 (15-FEB-14)| EOI 190 NSW - 9th Aug 14 (55+5 Points) | NSW Invite - 24rth Apr 15| NSW Approve -25-May-15 | Invite - 25-May-15 |Visa Lodged- 27-MAY-15 | PCC - 01-JUN-15 | Medicals - 12-JUN-15| CO assigned - ??? | VISA Grant - ??? |


----------



## Venkat71 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello All,

I have lodged my VISA Application on 9th May, submitted all the required docs. I am eager to see some change in the App status "Application Received" but its just freezed like that  and I have recently got 'Visa Processing delay' mail which is making me more worried. I am really upset as two of my friends who had applied after me have been already allocated with CO, why not me


----------



## rajusharma (May 21, 2015)

Hi Venkat,

You can call DIBP at 0061731367000 and ask your application status. As I read many applicants got grant after calling DIBP. 

You can also try.

All the best.



Venkat71 said:


> Hello All, I have lodged my VISA Application on 9th May, submitted all the required docs. I am eager to see some change in the App status "Application Received" but its just freezed like that  and I have recently got 'Visa Processing delay' mail which is making me more worried. I am really upset as two of my friends who had applied after me have been already allocated with CO, why not me


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

shankyneha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and not aware of few terms used; what does Direct Grant means - If I am thinking correct; is it like the applicant never received an email from CO and straight away he received Visa?
> 
> ...


You are right about direct grant..
I too lodged visa on 7th June.. It will take another 2-3 weeks for us to get response from dibp.. Right now they are processing may applications


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

shwetha11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa application on May 27th , 2015. Waiting for grant. Hoping it to be done in July.
> 
> ...


Hi Shwetha, 

I lodged my application on May 26th. I called them today to check on application status. I was told to wait  :boxing:

Hope we all get a direct grant. All the best to all of us :fingerscrossed:

Regards,
Maria:fish2::ballchain::violin::crutch::bolt:


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

fla081828 said:


> Hi Shwetha,
> 
> I lodged my application on May 26th. I called them today to check on application status. I was told to wait  :boxing:
> 
> ...


Hi Maria,

Did you ask how long the wait could be?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Hi Maria,
> 
> Did you ask how long the wait could be?
> 
> ...


Hi Ankit, 

Yes, I did ask them what is the wait period. He told me that they are currently working on pending applications. However, it would take a week or more. I guess by end of July all May applicants can expect some good news :eyebrows:. 

Regards,
Maria :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Alena123 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hi I lodged visa application on 11-June. I am done with PCC and medicals


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> You are right about direct grant..
> I too lodged visa on 7th June.. It will take another 2-3 weeks for us to get response from dibp.. Right now they are processing may applications


Thanks Bud!


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Lodged application on 23rd June with all the documents except the medicals. Didn't knew it has to be either before we lodge the visa or after the CO asks for it. Waiting for the CO to be assigned. Wish you all the very best.


----------



## ashftc (Oct 30, 2013)

Alena123 said:


> Hi I lodged visa application on 11-June. I am done with PCC and medicals


Dear Alena,

Considering your timeline, I noticed that you have done your medical after lodging the visa and before the CO got assigned. I read on Border's website that if we have lodged the visa, then we should wait for the medicals until the CO got assigned. Am I in wrong assumption?

Regards

Muhammad


----------



## shwetha11 (Jul 6, 2015)

fla081828 said:


> Hi Ankit,
> 
> Yes, I did ask them what is the wait period. He told me that they are currently working on pending applications. However, it would take a week or more. I guess by end of July all May applicants can expect some good news :eyebrows:.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the updates Maria 😀Good luck to all of us


----------



## shwetha11 (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the updates Maria &#55357;&#56832; Good Luck to all of us &#55357;&#56839;


----------



## udaykapavarapu (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello All,

I lodged my visa on June 18th and the details are mentioned in the signature. Probably application will be assigned to CO by the end of July if there are any additional documents required.

Looking at the current trend of the grants, all the June applicants will be receiving grants by end of August or by September (End of First Week)

Thanks
Uday Kiran K


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

Hi all, I am new to this thread. 

I lodged my visa - 190 SS (NSW) on Jun 6, 2015. All docs including PCC & medical submitted. Dont know whether CO has been assigned or not. 

Fingers crossed... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## addyrawat (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi All,
I lodged my visa application on 29th Jun. I have one question that what are the plans of jobs/business in Australia to the people moving? I mean if you are going to search it from India after getting the PR or will go there and search? Or you have started searching already before getting the PR?


----------



## Venkat71 (Jul 6, 2015)

Hmm...I am granted with VISA yesterday. No words!!  

But it s really strange, my Application status never changed and was always showing Received and no information of CO allocation. Really strange!!


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

Venkat71 said:


> Hmm...I am granted with VISA yesterday. No words!!
> 
> But it s really strange, my Application status never changed and was always showing Received and no information of CO allocation. Really strange!!


Congratulations..... Whats your timeline?


----------



## ZMS (Jul 6, 2015)

Aussiland said:


> Hi all, I am new to this thread.
> 
> I lodged my visa - 190 SS (NSW) on Jun 6, 2015. All docs including PCC & medical submitted. Dont know whether CO has been assigned or not.
> 
> Fingers crossed... :fingerscrossed:


No you're not. I applied for visa 190 on 22/5 and called this morning and my application is not assigned yet!


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Venkat71 said:


> Hmm...I am granted with VISA yesterday. No words!!
> 
> But it s really strange, my Application status never changed and was always showing Received and no information of CO allocation. Really strange!!



Congratulations Mate


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*Need help with Form 1221*

Hi All,

I'm filling up form 1221 for my wife and need some info to do so. Please help:

In point number:
9) Is date required for "Date granted" if the citizenship was since birth?
18) If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival - Do I need to fill this?
19) Intended date of departure - Do I need to fill this?
22) Are you fully funding your trip? - I'm the main applicant on the file and I've paid the fees. Should I mention "No" in this question and write my name or should I mention "Yes" for this question?

PS: I'm filling up the Form 1221 for my wife who is the second applicant.

Appreciate,
Ankit


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

*189 visa a priority or 190 ??*

Hi, have been religiously following the visa tracker excel that the seniors have maintained. If i go by that, i see comparatively more 189 grants are being given and last some1 got visa from 190 gang was on 20th May whereas one 189 applicant who lodged on 30th may got the grant 9th july. Are they prioritizing 189 these day?????


----------



## joace (Jul 9, 2015)

*answer*

-- I answered this question with my birth date;
-- I just gave an estimated time frame, e.g. late of 2015 or early of 2016, as the visa not granted, i can't book the flight;
-- I answered with "N/A" as this is my immigration application, plan to live in Australia;
-- I answered "Yes" even for my spouse, as she is also working, and has income.



ankit.a said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm filling up form 1221 for my wife and need some info to do so. Please help:
> 
> ...


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

joace said:


> -- I answered this question with my birth date;
> -- I just gave an estimated time frame, e.g. late of 2015 or early of 2016, as the visa not granted, i can't book the flight;
> -- I answered with "N/A" as this is my immigration application, plan to live in Australia;
> -- I answered "Yes" even for my spouse, as she is also working, and has income.


Hi
Is it mandatory to fill up the form 1221 for the second applicant. Will the CO ask for it? 
BR 
Sriram


----------



## shwetha11 (Jul 6, 2015)

fla081828 said:


> Hi Shwetha,
> 
> I lodged my application on May 26th. I called them today to check on application status. I was told to wait  :boxing:
> 
> ...



Hmmm... any ideas on the waiting period ?? Please keep me posted on your updates, we both are just a day apart  Thanks and Good Luck

Regards
Shwetha


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*What is file number or client number*

Guys, please help. What is client number or file number? I'm filling up Form 1023 and need to know the information. I see in my ImmiAccount that there is something called "Reference no.". Is this what they are referring to?

In the email for application received, the subject is BBC2015/ and then some numbers. Is this the one?

Which of these is file number and which one is client number?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## enylagan (Jul 12, 2014)

shwetha11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have lodged my Visa application on May 27th , 2015. Waiting for grant. Hoping it to be done in July.
> 
> ...


Hi! We applied on the same date! Frontloaded all the docs, no CO assigned, still waiting for visa grant. Most of the May applicants until May 20 have been assigned CO's and also granted visas in the last 10 days. Next week will be our turn hopefully.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

till july end they might have processed the applications of june start.....:confused2::juggle:


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

can anybody tell the latest date of application which was granted visa from may 2015


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

and after getting case officer how much time does it take generally.. any idea ??


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> can anybody tell the latest date of application which was granted visa from may 2015


I think one of member MANJYOT who applied on 20th May, got visa. 

regards
jagjeet


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi Guys!!

Need one help. My designation in previous companies were IT Analyst and Functional Consultant, however I applied under Analyst programmer and got positive assessment. 

I got my NSW approval and have lodged my Visa on 30th June. Now, I am in process of uploading the documents. So will these designations on my Payslips and Service Certificate create any problems. 

Also, for Form 16, is it necessary to attach Form 12 BA or on Form 16 Part A and Part B are sufficient?
Please help.


ACS - Aug 2014, NSW approval 17th June 2015, Visa lodged 30th June, PCC done.. medical checkup due..


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

No problem with designation on your docs. Further 16 a and 16 b are enough.


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

Have answered your PM.

You are good, nothing to worry.




manoj_tutlani said:


> Hi Guys!!
> 
> Need one help. My designation in previous companies were IT Analyst and Functional Consultant, however I applied under Analyst programmer and got positive assessment.
> 
> ...


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone received grants today?


----------



## Majidmay27 (Jul 3, 2015)

Still mid May applicants are getting response


----------



## fla081828 (Jun 11, 2015)

Majidmay27 said:


> Still mid May applicants are getting response


What a beautiful day 

we got our Visa grant today morning. I have been flying lane: high since then.... LOL

here are my timelines:

Skill Assessment - 2nd March '2015
PTE - 14th March '2015 (L -71, R - 76, S - 85, W - 68) 
EOI - 19th March '2015
Invite - 10th April '2015
State Nomination - SA - 10th April '2015
PCC - 28th April '2015
VISA -190 (SA)
VISA Lodged - 26th May '2015
Medical - 30th May '2015
Direct Grant - 14th July '2015
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:
:rockon::hippie::angel::lalala::lalala::cheer2::cheer2:

:amen:


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

GREAT DAY TODAY..........

Received 3 grant letters (me,spouse,child) for 489 subclass at 10:00am.
No call. No mail. Direct grant.....

Thanks Jeetan & Expetiate for guiding me regarding Form1023.

All the Best to all of you....


----------



## ram.indtoaus (Oct 6, 2014)

*Grant*

Got the grant today for me and spouse...    
All the Best for everyone else who are waiting.

Fyi...
Visa Timeline
Subclass 190 NSW (261312) - 60 Points
Visa Lodge Date - 27/05/2015
PCC - 01/06/2015
Medicals - 12/06/2015
Grant Date - 14/07/2015


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Congrats marry, jagjeet singh and ram for your visa grants. Hope we all will also be sailing in the same boat very soon


----------



## shwetha11 (Jul 6, 2015)

My Visa Timeline is similar to yours, but for 261313. Hope to hear soon on it. 


Visa Timeline 
Subclass 190 NSW (261313) - 60 Points
Visa Lodged- 27-MAY-15 |
PCC - 01-JUN-15 
Medicals 12-JUN-15


----------



## shwetha11 (Jul 6, 2015)

My Visa Timeline is similar to yours, but for 261313. Hope to hear soon on it. 


Visa Timeline 
Subclass 190 NSW (261313) - 60 Points
Visa Lodged- 27-MAY-15 |
PCC - 01-JUN-15 
Medicals 12-JUN-15


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

fla081828 said:


> What a beautiful day
> 
> we got our Visa grant today morning. I have been flying lane: high since then.... LOL
> 
> ...


Congrats!!! ... Enjoy


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

*Post Visa Lodgement Query*

Hello All,

I have submitted my visa application, and waiting for result. However, i have to change my current residence now. How shall i update this information in my visa application??


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

Congrats MajidMay, Jagjeet singh and Ram for your visa grants. Hopefully, people who have applied in the 1st week of June will get their grants in a week or so. 

Fingers crossed:

My timelines:

Visa Application: 06-Jun-15
PCC: 03-Jun-15
Medicals: 13-Jun-15
CO assigned: Dnt know
190 Visa grant: XX-Jul-15 (Hopefully)

All docs uploaded upfront except form 80


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi vipulrajmohan
Please use form 1023 for change in info.


----------



## Samson thomas (Jul 15, 2015)

Hello everybody... Anyone who lodged visa on 6 June there?kindly give an update about uuu.....


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

Pls let me know where can I see the status of my application. I need to know whether CO has been assigned to my application.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Samson Thomas. Go to the link of the spread sheet which is shared in above posts by me on this page. You will get required info.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Sorry brother the link lies in another thread named 190 visa June 2015 applicants.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

here it is THE LATEST LINK OF SPREADSHEET. KINDLY FILL IT AND SEE TIMELINES AND STATUS OF OTHER MEMBERS

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/...owsperpage=250


----------



## yanda (Jul 3, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> here it is THE LATEST LINK OF SPREADSHEET. KINDLY FILL IT AND SEE TIMELINES AND STATUS OF OTHER MEMBERS
> 
> 
> 
> > Hi, is there something wrong that i couldn't open the spreadsheet, it just kept showing as page not exist?


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

yanda said:


> HARDEEP said:
> 
> 
> > here it is THE LATEST LINK OF SPREADSHEET. KINDLY FILL IT AND SEE TIMELINES AND STATUS OF OTHER MEMBERS
> ...


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

Samson thomas said:


> Hello everybody... Anyone who lodged visa on 6 June there?kindly give an update about uuu.....


Hi Samson, I lodged my application on 6th June & front loaded all documents including form 80. No CO assigned yet. Details in my signature. Can u share your details pls?


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

yanda said:


> HARDEEP said:
> 
> 
> > here it is THE LATEST LINK OF SPREADSHEET. KINDLY FILL IT AND SEE TIMELINES AND STATUS OF OTHER MEMBERS
> ...


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello People,

One question regarding form 80.

The section where we have to fill the last 10 years address history, i am not left with any more space, and still have some addresses to fill out. What shall i do? Pls opine.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

vipulrajmohan said:


> hello people,
> 
> one question regarding form 80.
> 
> The section where we have to fill the last 10 years address history, i am not left with any more space, and still have some addresses to fill out. What shall i do? Pls opine.


use the space at the end of 80 form where you need to provide additional information. This is the page 18 of your form 80 where you can mention the extra information.hope it would suffice


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> use the space at the end of 80 form where you need to provide additional information. This is the page 18 of your form 80 where you can mention the extra information.hope it would suffice


Thanks


----------



## Nani_rockz (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi hlagvankar,

Have you heard anything from CO ?

Regards
Nani


----------



## hlagvankar (Jul 9, 2014)

Nani_rockz said:


> Hi hlagvankar,
> 
> Have you heard anything from CO ?
> 
> ...


Hi,

I got my grant on 1st July


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

hlagvankar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my grant on 1st July


Congratulations Mate


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

hlagvankar said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my grant on 1st July


Can you please share your timeline..


Thanks


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

varundev said:


> Congratulations Mate


Congrats mate for grant.


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

Hi..
Just a clarification 
I have wirked in OMAN in 2010 for 5 months. Should i get a PCC from OMAN??

Kindly advise
Thanks


----------



## shwetha11 (Jul 6, 2015)

Guys, I got a direct grant on July 18th  Below is my time line for anyone's reference

261313 Software Engineer | +ve ACS Result - 04-AUG-14 | IELTS L=7.5 ,R=7, S=8.5, W=7 Overall=7.5 (15-FEB-14)| EOI 190 NSW - 9th Aug 14 (55+5 Points) | NSW Invite - 24rth Apr 15| NSW Approve -25-May-15 | Invite - 25-May-15 |Visa Lodged- 27-MAY-15 | PCC - 01-JUN-15 | Medicals - 12-JUN-15| CO assigned - ??? | VISA Grant - July 18th, 2015 |


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

shwetha11 said:


> Guys, I got a direct grant on July 18th  Below is my time line for anyone's reference
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer | +ve ACS Result - 04-AUG-14 | IELTS L=7.5 ,R=7, S=8.5, W=7 Overall=7.5 (15-FEB-14)| EOI 190 NSW - 9th Aug 14 (55+5 Points) | NSW Invite - 24rth Apr 15| NSW Approve -25-May-15 | Invite - 25-May-15 |Visa Lodged- 27-MAY-15 | PCC - 01-JUN-15 | Medicals - 12-JUN-15| CO assigned - ??? | VISA Grant - July 18th, 2015 |


Congrats Shwetha... and thanks for sharing timeline...by the looks of it, seems I'll have to wait for another one month...
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

shwetha11 said:


> Guys, I got a direct grant on July 18th  Below is my time line for anyone's reference
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer | +ve ACS Result - 04-AUG-14 | IELTS L=7.5 ,R=7, S=8.5, W=7 Overall=7.5 (15-FEB-14)| EOI 190 NSW - 9th Aug 14 (55+5 Points) | NSW Invite - 24rth Apr 15| NSW Approve -25-May-15 | Invite - 25-May-15 |Visa Lodged- 27-MAY-15 | PCC - 01-JUN-15 | Medicals - 12-JUN-15| CO assigned - ??? | VISA Grant - July 18th, 2015 |


Congrats mate


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

shwetha11 said:


> guys, i got a direct grant on july 18th  below is my time line for anyone's reference
> 
> 261313 software engineer | +ve acs result - 04-aug-14 | ielts l=7.5 ,r=7, s=8.5, w=7 overall=7.5 (15-feb-14)| eoi 190 nsw - 9th aug 14 (55+5 points) | nsw invite - 24rth apr 15| nsw approve -25-may-15 | invite - 25-may-15 |visa lodged- 27-may-15 | pcc - 01-jun-15 | medicals - 12-jun-15| co assigned - ??? | visa grant - july 18th, 2015 |


congratulations to shwetha


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

ankit.a said:


> Guys, please help. What is client number or file number? I'm filling up Form 1023 and need to know the information. I see in my ImmiAccount that there is something called "Reference no.". Is this what they are referring to?
> 
> In the email for application received, the subject is BBC2015/ and then some numbers. Is this the one?
> 
> ...


Reposting as I did not get a reply to it. People who have filled up form 1023, please help as I need to fill it up asap.


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

ankit.a said:


> Guys, please help. What is client number or file number? I'm filling up Form 1023 and need to know the information. I see in my ImmiAccount that there is something called "Reference no.". Is this what they are referring to?
> 
> In the email for application received, the subject is BBC2015/ and then some numbers. Is this the one?
> 
> ...


Yes , file number starts from BCC2015/...... , if you got an email from DIBP as soon as you lodged your application and paid visa fee, you can see an attachment inside that email with all relevant file numbers e.g, application ID and transaction ref. number. Only mention full file number as that would suffice and only that is asked in the form. 
Hope above helps.


----------



## Rambo1610 (Oct 9, 2014)

*Got my grant )))*

Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.

Rambo

Lodge date:2/6/2015
direct grant.
front loaded everything including 80 n 1221.
grant:21/7/2015
age:30
ielts:10
bachelors:15
55+5... developer programmer


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

Rambo1610 said:


> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> 
> ...


Congrats Rambo!!!....


----------



## vijendra (Jul 11, 2012)

Rambo1610 said:


> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> 
> ...


Congrats Rambo... did u upload the work experience certificate?


----------



## shwedesai (Feb 18, 2015)

Hi Guys Need one quick help , 

I just got an email from CO that i need to upload Form 80 .. I had already pre uploaded Form 80. So do not understand why its been asked again ?

Can someone advise on this Please. 

Thanks


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

rambo..congratzzz..


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

shwedesai said:


> Hi Guys Need one quick help ,
> 
> I just got an email from CO that i need to upload Form 80 .. I had already pre uploaded Form 80. So do not understand why its been asked again ?
> 
> ...


Hi shwedesai

What i have read on the forum in older posts is that sometimes even though you upload some documents, Case officer cannot seem to retrieve it properly.

It could be the case the category you choose last time was'nt correct.

I would suggest to upload the document again under "Form 80 category" which comes under "character...." category under each adult applicant.

Ensure that it is there for each adult applicant or as asked in the "Document checklist" pdf sent by case officer.

Upload it again and also send it via email you have recd.

Amit


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Hi shwedesai
> 
> What i have read on the forum in older posts is that sometimes even though you upload some documents, Case officer cannot seem to retrieve it properly.
> 
> ...


hi amit,

can u please share what more information is asked by your CO today ?

Regards


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi guys, 
I've completed my medicals. It shows as completed in summary.. Panel physicians say they can't share the report with us. If any more tests are req then dibp will contact directly.
Don't they share our medical reports??


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> Hi guys,
> I've completed my medicals. It shows as completed in summary.. Panel physicians say they can't share the report with us. If any more tests are req then dibp will contact directly.
> Don't they share our medical reports??


That's right, they don't share the medical reports with us, it is sent directly to DIBP.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> hi amit,
> 
> can u please share what more information is asked by your CO today ?
> 
> Regards


Hardeep 

Please see my post on this page I posted this morning.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/741954-may-2015-visa-applicants-115.html

Basically employment evidence for my India company lm and I have submitted the docs today itself.

Now waiting. 

Amit


----------



## Samson thomas (Jul 15, 2015)

sandysamra said:


> Hi Samson, I lodged my application on 6th June & front loaded all documents including form 80. No CO assigned yet. Details in my signature. Can u share your details pls?


if you uploaded every documents that co need he would not contact you.. for further documentation.. you can expect a direct grant hopefully at any time...be happy


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

*Form 1221 Query*

Folks,

For Form 1221, can you please advise what needs to be fulfilled for below questions:

17. What is the general purpose of journey/further stay in Australia?
18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival?
19. Intended date of departure?
22. Are you funding your trip, Yes or No (for my spouse, can I write Yes wrt to spouse)


Thanks,


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*Enjoy!!!*


*||| Congratulations and All The Best with Next Steps |||*


:lalala::lalala::lalala:​



Rambo1610 said:


> Hi guys.... i got my grant few minutes back... direct grant. feeling very happy n relieved. thanks a lot for all your support and valuable information. Good luck to all who are waiting.. its around the corner. thanks guys.
> 
> Rambo
> 
> ...





shwetha11 said:


> Guys, I got a direct grant on July 18th  Below is my time line for anyone's reference
> 
> 261313 Software Engineer | +ve ACS Result - 04-AUG-14 | IELTS L=7.5 ,R=7, S=8.5, W=7 Overall=7.5 (15-FEB-14)| EOI 190 NSW - 9th Aug 14 (55+5 Points) | NSW Invite - 24rth Apr 15| NSW Approve -25-May-15 | Invite - 25-May-15 |Visa Lodged- 27-MAY-15 | PCC - 01-JUN-15 | Medicals - 12-JUN-15| CO assigned - ??? | VISA Grant - July 18th, 2015 |


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Folks,
> 
> For Form 1221, can you please advise what needs to be fulfilled for below questions:
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please find the revert in *BOLD*

17. What is the general purpose of journey/further stay in Australia?*WRITE YOUR VISA SUBCLASS HERE*
18. If you are outside Australia, give details of your intended arrival?*YOU CAN LEAVE IT BLANK*
19. Intended date of departure?*LEAVE THIS AS WELL*
22. Are you funding your trip, Yes or No (for my spouse, can I write Yes wrt to spouse)*DONT MAKE IT COMPLICATED AND JUST PUT YES*


----------



## Smah07 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hello guys,

I finally got the grant. Here is my timeline for everyones reference. hope and pray you all will get grants soon. 

Subclass - 190 NSW
ANZCO- 233311 electrical engineer
IELTS- 17/5/14, overall 7.5
Engineers Australia Assessment - 10/11/14
EOI applied- 12/2/15
NSW and visa lodgement invite - 24/3/15
Visa lodgement- 11/5/15
Medical- 10/6/15
Grant- 22/7/15


----------



## joace (Jul 9, 2015)

Smah07 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant. Here is my timeline for everyones reference. hope and pray you all will get grants soon.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate, enjoy the happy time!


----------



## Smah07 (Apr 9, 2015)

joace said:


> Smah07 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys,
> ...


Thanks Joace :blush:


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

Sameer1626 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please find the revert in *BOLD*
> 
> ...



Hi Sameer,

Many thanks for your earlier response, however I have one more doubt?

Quest 43: Give details of how you intend to use the knowledge/skills/research obtained once you depart Australia. 
It is under Additional information, should I write something in it?

Regards


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Smah07 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant. Here is my timeline for everyones reference. hope and pray you all will get grants soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## asifameer (Jul 22, 2015)

haha


----------



## InternalAuditor (May 6, 2015)

Dear Forum members!

Has anybody from this forum recently applied for state sponsor from NSW under Internal Audit Category? If Yes, then can you please share how long does it take from lodging EOI to actually receive an invitation from NSW? I have submitted my EOI on May 31, 2015 for NSW and so far just waiting.

Regards


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Submitted PCC+Medical*

Applied 190 (VIC) Vias on 21-May-2015
Received CO email on 30-June-2015 to Submit Medical+PCC
Submitted PCC+Medical and replied to CO on 17-July-2015

No update after that. This means that now they don't need any other docs?

Should I call them? I don't have CO direct number.


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

InternalAuditor said:


> Dear Forum members!
> 
> Has anybody from this forum recently applied for state sponsor from NSW under Internal Audit Category? If Yes, then can you please share how long does it take from lodging EOI to actually receive an invitation from NSW? I have submitted my EOI on May 31, 2015 for NSW and so far just waiting.
> 
> Regards


I have applied for 190 visa ANZSCO 221214... It took around 4 months for me to get an invite from NSW after filing the EOI.

Have you specified NSW as your preferred state ?


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

*Direct Grant*

hey guys, got the grant. Thanks to all of you here. Reading the posts and taking guidance and strength from the kind words said here kept me going.:hail: I didn't call immi nor did they assign me a CO.


----------



## Samson thomas (Jul 15, 2015)

sandysamra said:


> hey guys, got the grant. Thanks to all of you here. Reading the posts and taking guidance and strength from the kind words said here kept me going.:hail: I didn't call immi nor did they assign me a CO.


o

congratulations mate...its a happy news...lane:


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

sandysamra said:


> hey guys, got the grant. Thanks to all of you here. Reading the posts and taking guidance and strength from the kind words said here kept me going.:hail: I didn't call immi nor did they assign me a CO.


congrats mate


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

hey Guys,

Can you point me under which category shall i upload my Form 16, PayG and tax notice of assessment documents??

Cheers,
Vipul


----------



## sizzling210 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hi Guys ,

Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way 

Here is my timeline :

EOI Lodged for VIC 190 (261312 - Developer Programmer) : 22 May 2015

Invitation received for 190 : 26 May 2015

Visa Lodged : 30 May 2015 

All docs Uploaded by June 15 2015 (including 80 , 1221 for both me and my spouse )

1st call to DIBP : Called Adeliade team on 20 Jul 2015 - advised application is allocated but not assessed
2nd call to DIBP : called Adeliade team on 21 Jul 2015 - same reply but advised i may hear by end of this week 

Finally Direct Grant on 23-Jul - 2015 7:55 AM IST .( Application status remained " Application received " even 5 mins before my grants


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello guys
I had lodged my NSW 190 visa application on 30th June. Uploaded my PCC and medicals upfront.
However I have neither uploaded my form 80 nor 1221.
I'm planning to upload my form 80 this week. I'd like to know whether uploading the form 80 would affect my application submitted date?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Congrats Sizzling two ten .... best of luck for your new step ..... moving to Australiaaaa 


sizzling210 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
> All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way
> ...


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Congrats Sizzling two ten .... best of luck for your new step ..... moving to Australiaaaa


Congrats.. When you called the first time, where did you get the number from and didn't they ask where you got their number.. What did you reply?
I submitted my application on 7th June.


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hello guys
> I had lodged my NSW 190 visa application on 30th June. Uploaded my PCC and medicals upfront.
> However I have neither uploaded my form 80 nor 1221.
> I'm planning to upload my form 80 this week. I'd like to know whether uploading the form 80 would affect my application submitted date?
> ...


hi..
It this form 80 and 1221 is applicable for on shore applicants only or off shore also?


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

Your timeline is amazingly quick. All the best for your next step that is moving to Aussie.



sizzling210 said:


> Hi Guys ,
> 
> Today is my turn to say that i have received Grant mails for me and my spouse . Finally my wait is over and a Big Thanks to all of the forum members which helped me in analyzing my processing time .
> All the best to who are waiting for their Golden mails and they are on their way
> ...


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

I lodged my file 12 may through agent PCC and medical submitted 3 July Waiting and waiting and waiting Finger crossed. agent have all my details so i cannot call DIBP. I frustrated and waiting kill me I applied in transport company manager 149413


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

vanabhpbr said:


> hi..
> It this form 80 and 1221 is applicable for on shore applicants only or off shore also?


I'm sure that form 80 is applicable for offshore applicants. But not really sure about form 1221

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## sizzling210 (Jul 23, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Congrats Sizzling two ten .... best of luck for your new step ..... moving to Australiaaaa


Thank U smartclick.lalit 



sunny1988 said:


> Congrats.. When you called the first time, where did you get the number from and didn't they ask where you got their number.. What did you reply?
> I submitted my application on 7th June.


Thank u buddy . I waited for 45 days period to complete and tried my luck with the numbers posted in this forum . When i called DIBP for first time , the lady said they cant reveal any such information and asked me to wait for their reply . But i made her clear that im planning to travel Melbourne on a business trip with my current work visa (genuine ) and want to verify my current visa processing status to avoid any sudden conflicts before travel . She was convinced with the reason .

I don't encourage to call CO to just know the application status as it may annoy CO sometimes . If you can convince CO with a Genuine reason , they are very polite in processing  



janidhimant said:


> Your timeline is amazingly quick. All the best for your next step that is moving to Aussie.


Thank u mate  Vic SS processed fast due to 457 visa and DIBP aimed to clear backlog before 1st August crushed the time line bars and i wish gud luck to all of u


----------



## Nani_rockz (Jul 9, 2015)

I logged 190 visa (NSW) on May 9th, CO assigned and requested form 80 and medicals. Submitted on 13th June, received Delay mail. Haven't heard anything after that.....:juggle:


----------



## sandysamra (Jan 30, 2015)

Samson thomas said:


> o
> 
> congratulations mate...its a happy news...lane:





varundev said:


> congrats mate


Thank you guys! wish you both a speedy grant


----------



## blehill (Jan 2, 2014)

Nani_rockz said:


> I logged 190 visa (NSW) on May 9th, CO assigned and requested form 80 and medicals. Submitted on 13th June, received Delay mail. Haven't heard anything after that.....:juggle:


Why don't you call them? You should I think.


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

blehill said:


> Why don't you call them? You should I think.


What is a"Delay Mail"?


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

manoj_tutlani said:


> What is a"Delay Mail"?


Forget about it till March next year.. This happens when visa grant cap finishes in each financial year.


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

amzamz said:


> Forget about it till March next year.. This happens when visa grant cap finishes in each financial year.


One more doubt, where do we find cap for States??


----------



## Nani_rockz (Jul 9, 2015)

I wanted to, but my agent have all my details. &#55357;&#56862;. I requested him to send them an email.


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

amzamz said:


> Forget about it till March next year.. This happens when visa grant cap finishes in each financial year.


I do not think that 190 has Visa cap, it is state sponsored, why would a Cap apply to it, 189 visa has a cap on it........


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

apatnia said:


> I do not think that 190 has Visa cap, it is state sponsored, why would a Cap apply to it, 189 visa has a cap on it........


There is no cap on number of invitations brother. But there is cap of number of grants per financial year. That is why people were getting delay mails, and processing slowed/halted between Feb to July.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi,

I realized I made a typo mistake in the headline of this thread. Does anyone know how do I rectify it?

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## DeepBlue007 (Jul 25, 2015)

*How to get documents certified in Dubai*

Hi,
I am from Pakistan and currently living in Dubai. Can someone guide me how to get the documents certified in Dubai?

Regards,
DeepBlue007.


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

ankit.a said:


> Hi,
> 
> I realized I made a typo mistake in the headline of this thread. Does anyone know how do I rectify it?
> 
> ...


Lolzzzzz....i laughed my heart out.....


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

DeepBlue007 said:


> Hi,
> I am from Pakistan and currently living in Dubai. Can someone guide me how to get the documents certified in Dubai?
> 
> Regards,
> DeepBlue007.


Hi deepblue, I am also from Pakistan and living in dubai, well i would recommend you to have your documents certified from Pakistan via Notary Public. Make sure you advise them that you need notory stamp for 'immigration purposes' and it will cost you around 50 pkr per stamp. Only have black and white copies notorized and not the coloured originals unless required by assessment authority.


----------



## DeepBlue007 (Jul 25, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Hi deepblue, I am also from Pakistan and living in dubai, well i would recommend you to have your documents certified from Pakistan via Notary Public. Make sure you advise them that you need notory stamp for 'immigration purposes' and it will cost you around 50 pkr per stamp. Only have black and white copies notorized and not the coloured originals unless required by assessment authority.


Thanks for your reply.

Unfortunately I don't have an option to get the documents notarized from Pakistan hence looking for an option in Dubai. 

Anyone have prior experience?

Regards,
DeepBlue007


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

*hi*



apatnia said:


> I do not think that 190 has Visa cap, it is state sponsored, why would a Cap apply to it, 189 visa has a cap on it........


amzamz,

But if the same ANZSCO code people got grants a few days back, will that mean those with same JobCode will get Delay email whose case is in "Assesment in progress" ?

A bit unclear I guess.......

Amit


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

apatnia said:


> amzamz,
> 
> But if the same ANZSCO code people got grants a few days back, will that mean those with same JobCode will get Delay email whose case is in "Assesment in progress" ?
> 
> ...


Yeah it happens when DIBP left with few grants only, then they prefer to grant applicants with validity of PCC/MEDICAL finishing earlier or applicants already in Oz on different visa which is about to expire soon.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I tried calling to GSM Adelaide - 0874 217 163 but no luck. Call did not go through.

I tried 131881 also but waiting time was more than 2 hours and then call got disconnected.

What is the best you to reach CO. I received CO email to provide Medical +PCC and I have provided and it is more than 10 days and no update..

What should I do? Wait and watch or email CO regarding Status.?


----------



## Ironhead611 (Feb 23, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I tried calling to GSM Adelaide - 0874 217 163 but no luck. Call did not go through.
> 
> ...


What should I do? Wait and watch or email CO regarding Status.?[/QUOTE]
hi 

when did you lodge your application 
and when did the case officer asked for additional info
and when did u submit 

as I am also waiting over 12 days after submitting my additional info 
visa lodged was 21 may 2015
case officer allocated and requested docs 24 june 2015 pcc overseas and form 80
all docs sumitted on 15 july 2015 since then waiting.


----------



## Shiv11 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi All,

I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.

I am lane:very much happy:second:

My Details are below:

Subclass 190
VIC SS
Loged PR 21 May-2015 with 60 Points
Contacted by CO on 30 June-2015 for Medical+PCC
Submited all documents on 17-July-2015
Called Many times to get Update but Response was general wait and Watch
Today Called GSM Adelaid Team and after call got grant


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All, I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM. I am lane:very much happy:second: My Details are below: Subclass 190 VIC SS Loged PR 21 May-2015 with 60 Points Contacted by CO on 30 June-2015 for Medical+PCC Submited all documents on 17-July-2015 Called Many times to get Update but Response was general wait and Watch Today Called GSM Adelaid Team and after call got grant


Congratulations Shiv!!


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.
> 
> ...



Congrats Shiv... Njoy the moment...


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.
> 
> ...


Congratulations shiv ...

Can you provide details of your claimed points?


----------



## orangechan (Jul 14, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.
> 
> ...


would you like to share the phone number or sent it to me? please


----------



## TKG (Jul 28, 2015)

*Tkg*

Hi Guys,
My timelines are as follows
EOI submission(190): 23/06/15
Total points claimed including SS: 65
NSW Invitation: 25/06/15
NSW Application: 25/06/15
NSW Approval: 26/06/15
Invitation to apply visa : 26/06/15
VISA Application : 27/06/15
All Documents uploaded including form 80 and 1221
PCC and MEDS: 03/07/15
CO Allocation: :juggle:????
VISA Grant: :second: ?????

Any ideas guys, I am waiting for direct grant


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

Hi All,

My medicals have been done and now my applications shows below wrt to health examination:


Health requirement – health clearance provided – no action required
All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Processing of this person's visa application can now continue. This will not occur until a case officer investigates the case in line with published processing times for the visa that has been applied for. Do not contact the department about health examinations in the meantime. 

Does this mean that department is done with my health examination, and now its only the time is the factor as far as grant is concerned.

Just for info though my wife's health status shows as below:

Health requirement – examinations in progress
A panel clinic is currently processing this person's health examination(s) in eMedical. This screen will be updated once they have submitted this person's case to the department for processing. This may not occur until all results are finalised after the person has left the clinic. Ongoing delays should be followed up with the clinic in relation to the progress of your health examination results. Do not contact the department about this matter.


Can anyone throw light?


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My medicals have been done and now my applications shows below wrt to health examination:
> 
> ...


Don't worry, it means what it says - for you the medical results have been updated, while for your wife they are under process. Once the health examiner has uploaded the results, they will also reflect on the site.

What's your lodgement date?

All the best !


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

Shiv11 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got Grant for Myself and wife today at 11 AM.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

I called up 0061731367000. They asked if you have received any response from us yet. I said no. They said then you will need to wait a bit more as allocation dates are still in may end. I asked him if he could check in the system, but he said we cannot check as you haven't got any mail from us..
I lodged application on 7th June.
Still waiting..


----------



## uvlnraju (Jan 22, 2015)

Hi All,

Thanks for the previuos posts. I called up 07 31367000 today to enquire about my status. The officer was good enough to review the application and i got the grant in next 5 mins. 
Here are my dates.

60 points ( 55+5 Vic SS ) 
Filed Visa on 23rd April
CO allocated on 22nd May
Additional Info spouse PCC submitted on 16th July
Grant received on 30th July after calling up the GSM.

Cheers,


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

uvlnraju said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the previuos posts. I called up 07 31367000 today to enquire about my status. The officer was good enough to review the application and i got the grant in next 5 mins.
> Here are my dates.
> ...


Congrats Mate


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

uvlnraju said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the previuos posts. I called up 07 31367000 today to enquire about my status. The officer was good enough to review the application and i got the grant in next 5 mins.
> Here are my dates.
> ...


Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!!


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello,

Can someone help me filling form 80?

Regarding education details, do i need to fill just 10th, 12th and degree/masters information, or all the education details since birth. If all, in which format??


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

Hello,

Can someone help me filling form 80?

Regarding education details, do i need to fill just 10th, 12th and degree/masters information, or all the education details since birth. If all, in which format??


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

*By the grace of God, I got my grants today*

Hello Everyone,

By the grace of God, I got my grants today before 5 in the morning.

I had called up DIBP day before yesterday and was told that my case is not yet picked up by any CO, but should be looked at soon.

Thanks everyone in this forum for being such a great help in the process ... This forum rocks 

Thanks,
Ankit


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By the grace of God, I got my grants today before 5 in the morning.
> 
> ...


Congrast Ankit  Time to celebrate and move to Aus...


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By the grace of God, I got my grants today before 5 in the morning.
> 
> ...


Nice Ankit.. Congrats.. I called up today and got to know even my case is not yet assigned.. When did you lodge visa application?


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By the grace of God, I got my grants today before 5 in the morning.
> 
> ...



Hi Ankit... Congrats bro... Awesome news....


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> Nice Ankit.. Congrats.. I called up today and got to know even my case is not yet assigned.. When did you lodge visa application?


Thanks sunny1988, I lodged visa on 4th June. Please see my signature for complete dates.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

Aussiland said:


> Hi Ankit... Congrats bro... Awesome news....


Thanks Aussiland ...


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

htsunil said:


> Congrast Ankit  Time to celebrate and move to Aus...


Thanks Sunil ...


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

*Need help on Form 1221*

Hi Friends, 
I am filling up Form 1221 and need your help on the below point:

Question 40: Do you intend to work in Australia?
If I select Yes, then can I leave rest of the details blank? (Since it only says "If you have organised your employment, give details below")

Please help...


----------



## vanabhpbr (May 25, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> hello everyone,
> 
> by the grace of god, i got my grants today before 5 in the morning.
> 
> ...


congratzzz...ankit...r u in india ?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By the grace of God, I got my grants today before 5 in the morning.
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

ankit.a said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> By the grace of God, I got my grants today before 5 in the morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations ankit!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

*Form 1221*



mktwog said:


> Hi Friends,
> I am filling up Form 1221 and need your help on the below point:
> 
> Question 40: Do you intend to work in Australia?
> ...


Q. Do you intend to work in Australia...?
A. Select *Yes* (because you are applying Skilled Migration Visa for permanent residency in Australia)...!!!

Q. If you have organised your employment, give details below...?
A. Since you have not yet organised employment... so leave the rest of details as blank...!!!


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

vanabhpbr said:


> congratzzz...ankit...r u in india ?


Thanks vanabhpbr. Yes, I'm in India.


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

varundev said:


> Congrats Mate


Thanks varundev, All the best for your process.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

*Grant received*

Hello friends,
By the grace of God and parents, we received grant letters today morning. Was an emotional journey throughout and many people played a part to keep my tempo up and this forum is definitely one of them 

I had called the GSM Adelaide office today morning and was told that CO hasn't been allocated yet and that it wouldn't take longer for the assessment. 

I had not claimed any points for experience.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Hello friends,
> By the grace of God and parents, we received grant letters today morning Was an emotional journey throughout and any people played a part to keep my tempo up and this forum is definitely one of them
> 
> I had called the GSM Adelaide office today morning and was told that CO hasn't been allocated yet and that it wouldn't take longer for the assessment.
> ...


BIG BIG BIG congrats.....


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> BIG BIG BIG congrats.....


Thanks Hardeep!!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Hello friends,
> By the grace of God and parents, we received grant letters today morning. Was an emotional journey throughout and many people played a part to keep my tempo up and this forum is definitely one of them
> 
> I had called the GSM Adelaide office today morning and was told that CO hasn't been allocated yet and that it wouldn't take longer for the assessment.
> ...


lane: Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!!


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

*Job search in Oz..*

Hi guys i have started a thread for job search in NSW and OZ . Please share the valuable information , will be help for the job search in Oz . 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/823978-job-search-nsw.html#post7832842


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

Hi, can someone please advise the number of gsm brisbane?


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

mawaismushtaq said:


> hi, can someone please advise the number of gsm brisbane?


 +61 731 367 000 
0061 731 367 000


----------



## Aussiland (Jul 8, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Hello friends,
> By the grace of God and parents, we received grant letters today morning. Was an emotional journey throughout and many people played a part to keep my tempo up and this forum is definitely one of them
> 
> I had called the GSM Adelaide office today morning and was told that CO hasn't been allocated yet and that it wouldn't take longer for the assessment.
> ...



Congarts... Great news... Hope all the May & June applicants get the golden email soon... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

Praying for all the applicants to get the grants soon. I know the pain and tension every one is feeling. I regularly see the posts to see who are getting the grants. My prayers are with all of you.

Regards,
Iftekhar

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## ankit.a (Oct 8, 2013)

mktwog said:


> Hello friends,
> By the grace of God and parents, we received grant letters today morning. Was an emotional journey throughout and many people played a part to keep my tempo up and this forum is definitely one of them
> 
> I had called the GSM Adelaide office today morning and was told that CO hasn't been allocated yet and that it wouldn't take longer for the assessment.
> ...


Congratulations mktwog ... Wish you luck for the future.

When are you planning to go?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> lane: Hearty congratulations... wish you all the best for your future...!!!


Thanks Ricks1990 for your wishes


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Aussiland said:


> Congarts... Great news... Hope all the May & June applicants get the golden email soon... :fingerscrossed:


Thanks Aussiland.. yes I hope everyone else waiting for their grants receive them ASAP


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

ankit.a said:


> Congratulations mktwog ... Wish you luck for the future.
> 
> When are you planning to go?


Thanks Ankit for your wishes.. planning by this month end. when are you planning to travel?


----------



## varundev (Apr 30, 2015)

*Congratulations to All mates who got grant Recently... Best Wishes for New Life better life*


----------



## Samson thomas (Jul 15, 2015)

congratulations for all those got the grant.......&#55357;&#56832;&#55357;&#56832;


----------



## reza.soltani (Jun 29, 2015)

Dear Mates,

By the grace of God, I received grant letter today morning.

Thank you all mates for you supports.

here is my details,

Visa Lodged 26-May-2015, CO contacted 13-Jul-2015, Medical done 16-Jul-2015, PCC uploaded 22-Jul-2015 and Visa Granted 03-Aug-2015 eace:


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

reza.soltani said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received grant letter today morning.
> 
> ...


Congratulations Reza.Soltani


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

Please help what is correct answer for this quesiton in form 80, do I need to select "Yes" for visa 190 and put state's name. 
I am little confused because state is the sponsor for 190.

Q 50 Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or
organisation in Australia?


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Please help what is correct answer for this quesiton in form 80, do I need to select "Yes" for visa 190 and put state's name.
> I am little confused because state is the sponsor for 190.
> 
> Q 50 Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or
> organisation in Australia?


tHE QUESTION CLEARLY OUTLINES SPONSORED BY OR ASSOSIATION WITH BUSINESS. SO HERE ANSWER IT ACORDINGLY


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> tHE QUESTION CLEARLY OUTLINES SPONSORED BY OR ASSOSIATION WITH BUSINESS. SO HERE ANSWER IT ACORDINGLY


Thanks, so that means I don't need to put state's name for 190. So this question may apply to those who are going on Employer sponsored visa. Please suggest, as I understand from your signature you have already gone through all this.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

reza.soltani said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received grant letter today morning.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations Dear.... Best of luck for remaining process....


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

reza.soltani said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> By the grace of God, I received grant letter today morning.
> 
> ...


_*Congratulations Reza... wish you all the best for your future...!!!*_


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Please help what is correct answer for this quesiton in form 80, do I need to select "Yes" for visa 190 and put state's name.
> I am little confused because state is the sponsor for 190.
> 
> Q 50 Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or
> organisation in Australia?





kamy58 said:


> Thanks, so that means I don't need to put state's name for 190. So this question may apply to those who are going on Employer sponsored visa. Please suggest, as I understand from your signature you have already gone through all this.


A 50. Tick/select *No*... and go to Part S...!!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

reza.soltani said:


> Dear Mates, By the grace of God, I received grant letter today morning. Thank you all mates for you supports. here is my details, Visa Lodged 26-May-2015, CO contacted 13-Jul-2015, Medical done 16-Jul-2015, PCC uploaded 22-Jul-2015 and Visa Granted 03-Aug-2015 eace:


Congrats Reza


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a question here, when CO ask for more information like form 80 or something else. did he/she already assessed all other documents? and he is satisfied with those claims thats why they need more information to match those claims.
thats what my understanding is about more information requested by CO.


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

Still no CO contact for my case


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

hopefully you will get a direct grant.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

amzamz said:


> Still no CO contact for my case


@amzamz, don't worry about CO being assigned or not. In my case I didn't even know CO being assigned and got a direct grant.


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

hello guys
can anyone tell how much time it takes between more information upladed and visa grant. should i call its been a month i have uploaded all the documents




VISA 190 - human resource advisor - 
vetassess: positive 21-2-2014
EOI Lodged 55+5 - 13/04/2015 --- SA SS Invitation - 15/05/2015 --- SS Approval - 08/05/2015
VISA Application - 20/05/2015 document apploaded same date
C/O allocated 25/6/15 request for more information PCC and medical submitted on 7/7/15
VISA Grant Date - awaiting


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

amzamz said:


> Still no CO contact for my case


Dear i also didn't hear from DIBP till yet. Even i contacted them today and lady told me that your application yet to be selected for assessment.. I don't know whats going on. I have claimed points for experience (15).

Hopefully to get direct grant In Shaa Allah.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## mawaismushtaq (Aug 30, 2014)

qimtiaz said:


> +61 731 367 000
> 0061 731 367 000


Well thanks and I tried this number but there is a recording standard message saying that not to call and wait until visa processing time....


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Well thanks and I tried this number but there is a recording standard message saying that not to call and wait until visa processing time....


Dear you have to try many times to get through.... After recording normally bell start going and available personal will pick your call...


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi everybody, this is ram from hyderabad and I too waiting from long time for CO?
Can anybody suggest??

Here is my profile:

VISA 190 -NSW ANZSCO code :263311
Engineer's Australia : positive 13-4-2015
EOI Lodged 60+5 - 14/06/2014 --- NSW SS Invitation - 24/04/2015 --- SS Approval - 11/05/2015
VISA Application - 30/06/2015 documents uploaded same date
PCC 02/06/2015 and medical submitted on 7/7/15
C/O allocated ??
VISA Grant Date - awaiting


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

ramnolla said:


> Hi everybody, this is ram from hyderabad and I too waiting from long time for CO? Can anybody suggest?? Here is my profile: VISA 190 -NSW ANZSCO code :263311 Engineer's Australia : positive 13-4-2015 EOI Lodged 60+5 - 14/06/2014 --- NSW SS Invitation - 24/04/2015 --- SS Approval - 11/05/2015 VISA Application - 30/06/2015 documents uploaded same date PCC 02/06/2015 and medical submitted on 7/7/15 C/O allocated ?? VISA Grant Date - awaiting


@Ram there is still lot of time for your application to be processed as they are most probably processing June 3rd week's applications. If you still receive it sooner, it's good. Hope for the best!!


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

mktwog said:


> @Ram there is still lot of time for your application to be processed as they are most probably processing June 3rd week's applications. If you still receive it sooner, it's good. Hope for the best!!


Thank for your kind reply


----------



## zaigham (Jul 27, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Well thanks and I tried this number but there is a recording standard message saying that not to call and wait until visa processing time....


you should wait for operator to pick up your call. this message will always be there.


----------



## htsunil (Jul 1, 2015)

mawaismushtaq said:


> Well thanks and I tried this number but there is a recording standard message saying that not to call and wait until visa processing time....


wait for a min after the automated recording. You will hear beep sound and they will answer your phone. All the best.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time. We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


Many many hearty congratulations, Hardeep  enjoy!!!


----------



## janidhimant (Apr 7, 2015)

I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hi friends, Need some expert guidance, I have filed 190 Visa in July. Of late I've realized that my wife who is the secondary applicant has some issues with her parents name in her passport. Her father's middle name is missing in the passport. Will it be an issue?? Please suggest as I am feeling very tensed with al these at the last moment.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

janidhimant said:


> I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


Congrats Janidhimant


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

Dear Seniors, Please help with my concern please....
I have filed 190 Visa in July. Of late I've realized that my wife who is the secondary applicant has some issues with her parents name in her passport. Her father's middle name is missing in the passport. Will it be an issue?? Please suggest as I am feeling very tensed with al these at the last moment.


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

*Visa granted*

ANDDD.... THE Golden Email Finally arrived this morning after I called them ... Thanks to all the members for their prompt responses on my queries ... I wish best of luck to all the members who are waiting for their Grants ... lane:


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

shankyneha said:


> ANDDD.... THE Golden Email Finally arrived this morning after I called them ... Thanks to all the members for their prompt responses on my queries ... I wish best of luck to all the members who are waiting for their Grants ... lane:


Congratulations dear and wish you all the very best..........:welcome:


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

shankyneha said:


> ANDDD.... THE Golden Email Finally arrived this morning after I called them ... Thanks to all the members for their prompt responses on my queries ... I wish best of luck to all the members who are waiting for their Grants ... lane:


@shankyneha: congrats!


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

Guddu82 said:


> Congratulations dear and wish you all the very best..........:welcome:



Thanks Bud!


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

mktwog said:


> @shankyneha: congrats!


Thanks Bud! ... Congrats to u too for ur grant!


----------



## Guddu82 (Feb 24, 2015)

Friends/ Seniors/ experts,

Please someone help me with my below concern....
I have filed 190 Visa in July. Of late I've realized that my wife who is the secondary applicant has some issues with her parents name in her passport. Her father's middle name is missing in the passport. Will it be an issue?? Please suggest as I am feeling very tensed with al these at the last moment.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Guddu82 said:


> Friends/ Seniors/ experts, Please someone help me with my below concern.... I have filed 190 Visa in July. Of late I've realized that my wife who is the secondary applicant has some issues with her parents name in her passport. Her father's middle name is missing in the passport. Will it be an issue?? Please suggest as I am feeling very tensed with al these at the last moment.


Hi Guddu I have given a solution on other thread. Please check that out if it works. Thanks.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Hi all,

Any Grant today...?

Last day of the week... may shower grants...!!!

Regards,
Rick1990


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

shankyneha said:


> ANDDD.... THE Golden Email Finally arrived this morning after I called them ... Thanks to all the members for their prompt responses on my queries ... I wish best of luck to all the members who are waiting for their Grants ... lane:


ANDDD...... THE Golden Congratulation Finally comes to you from ALL of us


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

janidhimant said:


> I got the granttttttttttttt email.... 50 days for the entire application time....!!! Thank you guys for your support and advice........


Congratttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttts


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

*Congratulations*



HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
> We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


Hi hardeep, 

Congratulations !!! BTW, did you call them after loading form89 and resume or you just waited?


I have uploaded the documents on Wednesday. Is it better to call or wait  


Thanks,
Sree


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Hi hardeep,
> 
> Congratulations !!! BTW, did you call them after loading form89 and resume or you just waited?
> 
> ...


Thanks SreeSam

I didn't upload the docs thru immi account. I just mailed them to CO on 04th Evening 4:16. Further I did call them on 06th Morning 8:16. I got grant notifications same day i.e. 6th at 12:24 noon.

Wish u BOL. give them a call now... now means NOW...Best Wishes


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks SreeSam
> 
> I didn't upload the docs thru immi account. I just mailed them to CO on 04th Evening 4:16. Further I did call them on 06th Morning 8:16. I got grant notifications same day i.e. 6th at 12:24 noon.
> 
> Wish u BOL. give them a call now... now means NOW...Best Wishes



Thank you for your reply !!

I called them .. A person who picked the call asked me for Application Id, Name & DOB. After providing the details, he told me that they are waiting for form 80, partner skills application . I replied that i have uploaded the same on 5th aug. He said, "some of the routine checks will come back soon or sometimes it takes little longer. Anyways I will update it. Thanks for calling", & hung the call.

May be i have to wait some more time 


Thanks,
Sreesam


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

SreeSam said:


> Thank you for your reply !!
> 
> I called them .. A person who picked the call asked me for Application Id, Name & DOB. After providing the details, he told me that they are waiting for form 80, partner skills application . I replied that i have uploaded the same on 5th aug. He said, "some of the routine checks will come back soon or sometimes it takes little longer. Anyways I will update it. Thanks for calling", & hung the call.
> 
> ...



I got a reply from the Case officer saying that they have received the documents and will continue processing . If anything required, we would email back and Thanks for calling today 

First Case officer mail was from Brisbane, this time from adelaide ..


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> ANDDD...... THE Golden Congratulation Finally comes to you from ALL of us


Thanks Bud! ... Golden Congratulations to you as well!!!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

SreeSam said:


> I got a reply from the Case officer saying that they have received the documents and will continue processing . If anything required, we would email back and Thanks for calling today  First Case officer mail was from Brisbane, this time from adelaide ..


Excellent news, expect to have your grant maximum by Wednesday next week


----------



## call2ganesh78 (Jul 14, 2015)

With God's grance, I Got the golden mail for self and family today. This forum have been so informative with lots of information being share that could regain confidence amongst all Visa applicants. Thanks to all forum members for your continuous support.

Looking forward for smooth settling in Australia with your further guidance......


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

call2ganesh78 said:


> With God's grance, I Got the golden mail for self and family today. This forum have been so informative with lots of information being share that could regain confidence amongst all Visa applicants. Thanks to all forum members for your continuous support.
> 
> Looking forward for smooth settling in Australia with your further guidance......



Congratulations!!!


----------



## iftekhar109 (Jan 28, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> Thanks All Expats for your kind support, advice and Motivation all the time.
> We have been granted visa today at 12:24 PM. I am thankful to God, Parents, and My dear Expat - Friends.


That's my brother...Happy for u. Big congratulations : )

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello guys my case has been pending i have filled visa on 20th may and case officer was allocated on 25th june asked for meds and pcc which i submitted on 7th of july and since then no reply.....i am very worried... dont know what to do should i call gsm brisbane or wait


----------



## rameshkumar (Aug 6, 2015)

I applied 190 visa for NSW in march 2015 but didnt get any resoonse can any one guide me what should i do should i call 

External auditor
60 points


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

call2ganesh78 said:


> With God's grance, I Got the golden mail for self and family today. This forum have been so informative with lots of information being share that could regain confidence amongst all Visa applicants. Thanks to all forum members for your continuous support.
> 
> Looking forward for smooth settling in Australia with your further guidance......


Hearty congratulations Ganesh...


----------



## ils (Jul 18, 2015)

rameshkumar said:


> I applied 190 visa for NSW in march 2015 but didnt get any resoonse can any one guide me what should i do should i call
> 
> External auditor
> 60 points


hey .........have you applied for visa 190 in March????????? how come its so longggg there should be some problem you should call them asap


----------



## Tony10 (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello everyone!!

Anybody know what is the invitation Id that you should have when lodging your application?

(moderated)


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

rameshkumar said:


> I applied 190 visa for NSW in march 2015 but didnt get any resoonse can any one guide me what should i do should i call
> 
> External auditor
> 60 points



Since you lodged in March and still waiting,it is clear that your application is under some background checks which takes time
Still I would advise you to call DIBP for status enquiry as being 190 applicant your application should be in highest priority so a call can clear your doubts


----------



## singh_gurinderjit (Aug 3, 2014)

hussain.halani said:


> Hello guys my case has been pending i have filled visa on 20th may and case officer was allocated on 25th june asked for meds and pcc which i submitted on 7th of july and since then no reply.....i am very worried... dont know what to do should i call gsm brisbane or wait



It has been more than a month since you submitted your PCC and Medicals so there is no harm in trying your luck by calling them...especially since many applicants have already received grants within hours after calling


----------



## int*MarTiNi (Jul 12, 2015)

Any idea how soon NSW SS 60 pointers are getting reply.I have seen people waiting since May and not getting any response at all.


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

can anyone give me 
gsm brisbane contact number


----------



## kamy58 (Jun 6, 2015)

singh_gurinderjit said:


> It has been more than a month since you submitted your PCC and Medicals so there is no harm in trying your luck by calling them...especially since many applicants have already received grants within hours after calling


Follow this sheet and update yours as well, you can feel the trend
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=150190088


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

kamy58 said:


> Follow this sheet and update yours as well, you can feel the trend
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...MiRHuLgFqLoTlMcSa4nw/edit?pli=1#gid=150190088


You may open link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=379 for visa 190 progress tracking spreadsheet...!!!


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

Any grant today...? Did anybody tried calling today to DIBP?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

ketanp89 said:


> Any grant today...? Did anybody tried calling today to DIBP?



I called today to ask status of my application.. I submitted application on 7th June and didn't hear anything from them.
Got to know that CO was allocated on 5th August. Any idea how much time it takes after CO allocation.
I have already submitted all docs including form 80


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

ketanp89 said:


> Any grant today...? Did anybody tried calling today to DIBP?


I called the brisbane office today... they took 45min to pick up the phone after recording... the lady picked up the phone and told me the the delay is due to the process and she said that it will take couple a days to finalize and it is round the corner.


----------



## ketanp89 (Aug 3, 2014)

So No Grants today ??


----------



## meh07 (Aug 10, 2015)

Any update about mid june app


----------



## meh07 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> You may open link https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=379 for visa 190 progress tracking spreadsheet...!!!


Brother we are travelling in the same bus june 17 app, medical 24 june, any updates???


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

hussain.halani said:


> can anyone give me
> gsm brisbane contact number



Brisbane - +61731367000
Adelaide - +61874217163

Best of Luck!


----------



## shankyneha (Jul 6, 2015)

*Need Assistance!!*

Hi Friends,

Received the grant on August 6 and planning the travel for mid September. I have couple of questions so just wondering if someone can help me out:

1) Actually My wife is the primary applicant and I am secondary so is it mandatory for her to travel with me for the first time OR I can travel alone initially regardless of me being a secondary applicant?

2) NSW sponsored us but few of my friends who are in Melbourne advised me that it is a costly place to live and also I don't any friend or relative who can assist me in my first travel so wanted to check if it is mandatory for us to stay and work in NSW for 2 years OR we can work anywhere in Australia? as the visa documents says that there is no condition on my visa "Visa Condition = NIL". I read on a few forums / threads that we are not bound to work in sponsoring state but down the line when we apply for citizenship then this thing can create problems? Is this true? has anyone faced this kind of situation? Please advise

Would appreciate the help.


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

shankyneha said:


> Brisbane - +61731367000
> Adelaide - +61874217163
> 
> Best of Luck!


I applied on 12 may 2015
Co allocated 11 June
Medical 24 June
PCC 3 July
Grant waiting 
?de08?de34?de2c?de20?de15 
This waiting kills me


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

iftekhar109 said:


> That's my brother...Happy for u. Big congratulations : )
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


Hey Iftekhar Asslam Alekum

Big Bigger Thanks to you for your kind words. Thanks.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Shankneha,
There is no condition on your spouse's migrant visa requiring her to make her initial migrant entry with or after you. Also please ensure your grant letter doesnt have such condition. 

Regarding your state sponsorship, once you land you have to update NSW government about your stay and other details, State sponsorship comes with an obligation to commit to the sponsored state for 2 years.
But its not like that you cant work or live in any other state, but your need permission and approval from NSW in that case and show enough evidences to support your request.

Thx
Smartclick 





shankyneha said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Received the grant on August 6 and planning the travel for mid September. I have couple of questions so just wondering if someone can help me out:
> 
> ...


----------



## punprash (Apr 15, 2015)

Hi All,

Anyone applied for Victoria SS for visa 190 under 261314 (Software Tester) and got invite.

Please share.

Thanks,


----------



## amy3210 (Aug 10, 2015)

hii all does any one have updated google spread sheet for 190 nsw ss,, for 261313.

what about june applicants, last spread sheet shows 12 june is the last lodging date who gets the grant for indian origin.


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

tusharbapu87 said:


> I applied on 12 may 2015
> Co allocated 11 June
> Medical 24 June
> PCC 3 July
> ...


we are in the same boat brother we can only wait
I applied on 20 may 2015
Co allocated 25 June
Medical 17 July
PCC 17 July
Grant awaiting :juggle:


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Shankneha,
> There is no condition on your spouse's migrant visa requiring her to make her initial migrant entry with or after you. Also please ensure your grant letter doesnt have such condition.
> 
> Regarding your state sponsorship, once you land you have to update NSW government about your stay and other details, State sponsorship comes with an obligation to commit to the sponsored state for 2 years.
> ...


Hey Smartclick,

There is such obligation. I do not remember the exact link BUT I personally have read it in FAQ's of border website.


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi everybody, this is ram from hyderabad and I too waiting from long time for CO?
Can anybody suggest??

Here is my profile:

VISA 190 -NSW ANZSCO code :263311
Engineer's Australia : positive 13-4-2015
EOI Lodged 60+5 - 14/06/2014 --- NSW SS Invitation - 24/04/2015 --- SS Approval - 11/05/2015
VISA Application - 30/06/2015 documents uploaded same date
PCC 02/06/2015 and medical submitted on 7/7/15
C/O allocated ??
VISA Grant Date - awaiting


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

ramnolla said:


> Hi everybody, this is ram from hyderabad and I too waiting from long time for CO?
> Can anybody suggest??
> 
> Here is my profile:
> ...


Hi Ram,

I too lodged Visa on 30th June. I don't think it been very late till yet. I suggest wait for end of this month, if nothing happens then there is a reason to worry.


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

ramnolla said:


> Hi everybody, this is ram from hyderabad and I too waiting from long time for CO?
> Can anybody suggest??
> 
> Here is my profile:
> ...


Dear, its not too late, as per current trend CO assigned after 50-60 days. Please be patient...If you have front loaded everything then you can expect direct grant...and CO will not contact you. 

Hope this helps


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

manoj_tutlani said:


> Hi Ram,
> 
> I too lodged Visa on 30th June. I don't think it been very late till yet. I suggest wait for end of this month, if nothing happens then there is a reason to worry.


Thank you for the kind reply


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

qimtiaz said:


> Dear, its not too late, as per current trend CO assigned after 50-60 days. Please be patient...If you have front loaded everything then you can expect direct grant...and CO will not contact you.
> 
> Hope this helps


Thank you Imtiaz for the reply.


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi,
I have contacted by my CO (GSM Brisbane) asking me to provide Evidence of Employment. I have already provided all these things(pay slips,contracts,reference letters, tax letter,promotion letter, salary break up,company organogram etc.)

Now i have resend the same with addition of more pay slips. Really worried.


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

ramnolla said:


> Hi everybody, this is ram from hyderabad and I too waiting from long time for CO?
> Can anybody suggest??
> 
> Here is my profile:
> ...


Hi ram
I've also lodged my application on 30 th June and still waiting for CO allocation. 
One thing I'd like to understand is do we need to front upload form 80 and form 1221?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

mimi2 said:


> Hi,
> I have contacted by my CO (GSM Brisbane) asking me to provide Evidence of Employment. I have already provided all these things(pay slips,contracts,reference letters, tax letter,promotion letter, salary break up,company organogram etc.)
> 
> Now i have resend the same with addition of more pay slips. Really worried.


Hi
When did you lodge your application?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

qimtiaz said:


> Dear, its not too late, as per current trend CO assigned after 50-60 days. Please be patient...If you have front loaded everything then you can expect direct grant...and CO will not contact you.
> 
> Hope this helps



Hello qimtiaz !

I see that you were contacted by CO on 6-Aug.. 
Did you hear back anything after that or did you call them to check on the further processing ?

Even i was contacted on 3-Aug for Form 80/CV/Partner skills. Uploaded the same on 5-Aug. Dunno how long we should wait 

Thanks,
Sreesam


----------



## qimtiaz (Dec 21, 2014)

SreeSam said:


> Hello qimtiaz !
> 
> I see that you were contacted by CO on 6-Aug..
> Did you hear back anything after that or did you call them to check on the further processing ?
> ...


Dear, nothing.... Just waiting. He asked me for health undertaking form 815. Uploaded same day, no update after that... 
GSM BRISBANE. But i didn't get email regard gsm team. Do you know which team is processing your application. 

Regards,


----------



## franixsouq (Feb 6, 2014)

Hi members 
I am new to this forum ,

I want to apply for subclass 190 ,
i am computer engineer working as computer network engineer .
6 each in IELTS 
age 28

should i apply for subclass 190 with 55 points .
one of the consultant says that you are eligible and he said go for it , NSW, VI etc...


please confirm if he is true.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

qimtiaz said:


> Dear, nothing.... Just waiting. He asked me for health undertaking form 815. Uploaded same day, no update after that...
> GSM BRISBANE. But i didn't get email regard gsm team. Do you know which team is processing your application.
> 
> Regards,


Thanks for your reply qimtiaz!!

For me initially the case officer from Brisbane asked for the documents. Later, when i called Brisbane number to confirm the documents - same day afternoon, i got mail from Adelaide team case officer saying that they have received the documents and further processing will continue.

So, not sure which team is processing 

Thanks,
Sree


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

franixsouq said:


> Hi members
> I am new to this forum ,
> 
> I want to apply for subclass 190 ,
> ...


I think you better check state ielts requirements. Victoria do not accept anything less than 7 in each And nsw I guess 6.5 each.


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi
> When did you lodge your application?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


My application was lodged on 15 June and medicals were submitted on 28 July 2015


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hi ram
> I've also lodged my application on 30 th June and still waiting for CO allocation.
> One thing I'd like to understand is do we need to front upload form 80 and form 1221?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


Hi Sriram,

Better to front upload everything whatever the docs they ask for, if you have them ready.


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

Does anybody know exactly upto which date the CO allocations have completed ?


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

SreeSam said:


> Hello qimtiaz !
> 
> I see that you were contacted by CO on 6-Aug..
> Did you hear back anything after that or did you call them to check on the further processing ?
> ...



Hi Sreesam,

Please can u update your timeline on the Google doc spreadsheet. We have very similar timelines and I would like to monitor your progress.thanks.if you don't have the link will upload the url


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

ramnolla said:


> Does anybody know exactly upto which date the CO allocations have completed ?


Honestly no one knows exactly up to which date applications have been allocated to the processing teams...!!!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

*Any Visa Grant today...?*


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

ramnolla said:


> Does anybody know exactly upto which date the CO allocations have completed ?


Hi,

applications lodged till 8'th june have been allocated to CO as per DIBP website.


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

hello all,

In which category, i have to upload the PAYG and Form 16 documents?

Please suggest


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

birsisa said:


> Hi Sreesam,
> 
> Please can u update your timeline on the Google doc spreadsheet. We have very similar timelines and I would like to monitor your progress.thanks.if you don't have the link will upload the url


Sure birsisa. can you please provide me the link for the sheet? I searched in few pages, couldnt find it.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

*Visa Grant*

Direct Granted today!!!!!! 

Note: I did not fill form 80, uploaded Medical and PCC on the same day when I applied visa and even though I traveled few countries and stayed there about 1 to 2 months, I mention "Previous Countries of Residence" as NO in my 17 page online application.

VISA 190 - Software Engineer (261313)
Years of Experience - 10.9
IELTS - 6.5
EOI - 55+5
NSW SS Invitation - 20 May, 2015
NSW Approval - 12 June, 2015
VISA Application - 24 June, 2015 (Uploaded PCC and Medical)
VISA Grant - 13 August, 2015


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

murugadoss said:


> Direct Granted today!!!!!!
> 
> Note: I did not fill form 80, uploaded Medical and PCC on the same day when I applied visa and even though I traveled few countries and stayed there about 1 to 2 months, I mention "Previous Countries of Residence" as NO in my 17 page online application.
> 
> ...


Congrats buddy now it time to join this forum 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/823978-job-search-nsw-8.html#post7928529


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

andrew64 said:


> Congrats buddy now it time to join this forum
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/823978-job-search-nsw-8.html#post7928529


Thanks buddy


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

birsisa said:


> Hi Sreesam,
> 
> Please can u update your timeline on the Google doc spreadsheet. We have very similar timelines and I would like to monitor your progress.thanks.if you don't have the link will upload the url





SreeSam said:


> Sure birsisa. can you please provide me the link for the sheet? I searched in few pages, couldnt find it.


Hi SreeSam,

Yesterday after reading birsisa post, I entered your details in the Google spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=379 on your behalf... at present your entry is at serial number 104...!!!

Try to keep it updated for the reference and help to others...!!

Regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

murugadoss said:


> Direct Granted today!!!!!!
> 
> Note: I did not fill form 80, uploaded Medical and PCC on the same day when I applied visa and even though I traveled few countries and stayed there about 1 to 2 months, I mention "Previous Countries of Residence" as NO in my 17 page online application.
> 
> ...


_Congratulations murugadoss... wish you all the best for your future endeavors... _


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hi SreeSam,
> 
> Yesterday after reading birsisa post, I entered your details in the Google spreadsheet https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=379 on your behalf... at present your entry is at serial number 104...!!!
> 
> ...


Oh thanks a lot Ricks1990 !! Sure will update the same whenever there are changes to it!!


----------



## franixsouq (Feb 6, 2014)

apatnia said:


> I think you better check state ielts requirements. Victoria do not accept anything less than 7 in each And nsw I guess 6.5 each.



my IELTS is 6,6,7,6 = 6.5 

and consultant say go for NSW 190 ??

should i ?


----------



## franixsouq (Feb 6, 2014)

apatnia said:


> I think you better check state ielts requirements. Victoria do not accept anything less than 7 in each And nsw I guess 6.5 each.


Does they count/accept part time experience.


----------



## murugadoss (Nov 20, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> _Congratulations murugadoss... wish you all the best for your future endeavors... _



Thanks Ricks


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

murugadoss said:


> Direct Granted today!!!!!! Note: I did not fill form 80, uploaded Medical and PCC on the same day when I applied visa and even though I traveled few countries and stayed there about 1 to 2 months, I mention "Previous Countries of Residence" as NO in my 17 page online application. VISA 190 - Software Engineer (261313) Years of Experience - 10.9 IELTS - 6.5 EOI - 55+5 NSW SS Invitation - 20 May, 2015 NSW Approval - 12 June, 2015 VISA Application - 24 June, 2015 (Uploaded PCC and Medical) VISA Grant - 13 August, 2015


Congrats Murugadoss!!


----------



## franixsouq (Feb 6, 2014)

murugadoss said:


> Direct Granted today!!!!!!
> 
> Note: I did not fill form 80, uploaded Medical and PCC on the same day when I applied visa and even though I traveled few countries and stayed there about 1 to 2 months, I mention "Previous Countries of Residence" as NO in my 17 page online application.
> 
> ...


I want to apply , plz guide if i can apply ?

VISA 190 -Network Engineer
Years of Experience - 7
IELTS - 6,6,7,6=6.5


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Congrats buddy.
Did you call them up anytime before your grant or had any communication about the CO allocation? I applied on 25/6 and getting pretty anxious ! I am sure people applied before me are also in the same state.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

*Visa Granttttttted...!!!*

Hello Everyone,

Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...

Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!!

Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... *best of luck* to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!!

May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!!

With regards,
Ricks1990


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share good a news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> ...


Congrats Mate!!!


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> ...


Congratulations. Good luck


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> ...



Hearty Congrats Ricks1990 !!!!


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Heartiest congratulations Rick, but of luck for future endeavors. 



Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> ...


----------



## andrew64 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> ...


So happy for u buddy congrats . 

Join the gang

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/823978-job-search-nsw-9.html#post7930129


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today...
> 
> ...


Very good news and many congratulations!!!


----------



## Naveedh (Jun 30, 2015)

Dear ALL, could some body tell me whether 190 VIsa is included in Occupation ceiling ?


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

vipulrajmohan said:


> Congrats Mate!!!


Thanks Vipulrajmohan... wishes you best of luck...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

beautiful-life said:


> Congratulations. Good luck


Thanks Beautiful-life... you are very near to your Visa Grant... wishes you best of luck for an early Visa Grant...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Hearty Congrats Ricks1990 !!!!


Thanks SreeSam... may God bless you Visa Grant at the earliest...


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Ricks1990 said:


> Hello Everyone, Happy to share a good news with you all... by the grace of God, I have received Golden email of Direct Grant from [email protected] today... Until today morning, the status of my application was "application received” and which later changed to "Finalised"... I was never communicated by anyone from the DIBP...!!! Heartily thank you all for your guidance and support... my special thanks to the Government of NSW for sponsoring me... best of luck to everyone waiting for their Visa Grant... !!! May God bless speedy Visa Grant to all the applicants...!!! With regards, Ricks1990


Congrats Ricks1990!!!


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Heartiest congratulations Rick, but of luck for future endeavors.


Thanks Smartclick.lalit... you are very near to your Visa Grant... wishes you best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

andrew64 said:


> So happy for u buddy congrats .
> 
> Join the gang
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...alia/823978-job-search-nsw-9.html#post7930129


Thanks Andrew... wishes you best of luck for a good job at NSW...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

apatnia said:


> Very good news and many congratulations!!!


Thanks Apatnia... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Congrats Ricks1990!!!


Thanks Mktwog... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

mktwog said:


> Congrats Ricks1990!!!


Thanks Mktwog... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

Naveedh said:


> Dear ALL, could some body tell me whether 190 VIsa is included in Occupation ceiling ?


There is no occupation ceiling in Visa 190 as on today... no one knows about tomorrow...!!!


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi Rick,
Many many congratulations buddy. All the best for a happy prosperous new life ahead.


----------



## prem9884 (Jun 1, 2015)

*Spouse health and character check*

Hi Expats,

I got mail from GSM Brisbane for additional documentation for the Visa application made on 15 June 2015.
In the list one of the documentation is of below.

*
Marriage certificate (In your application, you have stated that you are married.Your spouse is considered a member of your family unit and will need to be added to your application, unless they are already an Australian citizen or permanent resident. Your spouse will also need to complete health and character checks, even if they are not migrating with you at this time)
*
Mine is a bad marriage and my wife is not interested in me or in my success. In-fact she would be more happy if i suffer in my life. 

So the point is she will not complete the health or character checks for me.
I have the marriage certificate though. 

I need your expert advice of how to proceed with DIBP with my issue?
Will the accept my application with spouse medical check ? or how to convince them as this is not in my hand or control. :confused2:

Thanks,


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,
I had submitted application on 7th June and inquired to GSM Adelaide.. Below is what I got after a week.. Can someone confirm if its a standard response or something for me.. It's been a long time.. I should have a grant by now-
Thank you for your email. 

I understand that you are concerned about the current status of your application and I can advise that your case is currently being managed by General Skilled Migration (GSM). 

Currently we are using a Collective case management business model where the team, rather than an individual, is responsible for progressing your case.* We are seeking to process your application as soon as possible. You will appreciate, however, that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet (where relevant) health, character and national security checks that are undertaken by other agencies; and this can take some time. 

The timing for the completion of the checks varies from one case to another, depending on individual circumstances. Unfortunately, I am unable to provide you with a definitive timeframe for finalisation of your application. You can be assured, however, that GSM will do all they can to ensure that your application is finalised as quickly as possible. 

No further information is required from you at this stage and we will contact you should we require any additional information. 

We appreciate your patience in this matter. 

Thanks


----------



## apatnia (May 9, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> Hi,
> I had submitted application on 7th June and inquired to GSM Adelaide.. Below is what I got after a week.. Can someone confirm if its a standard response or something for me.. It's been a long time.. I should have a grant by now-
> Thank you for your email.
> 
> ...


I don't think this is a standard response. It seems a hand drafted email. But seems OK to me. Your case should get finalized soon.


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

suku1809 said:


> hi Rick,
> Many many congratulations buddy. All the best for a happy prosperous new life ahead.


Thanks suku1809... wishes you best of luck for a speedy Visa Grant...


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

SreeSam said:


> Sure birsisa. can you please provide me the link for the sheet? I searched in few pages, couldnt find it.



Sorry for the late reply.here goes .looks like ur timeline has been updated already.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview#


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

birsisa said:


> Sorry for the late reply.here goes .looks like ur timeline has been updated already.
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1FbZvlgMTC54aMv2LVhtcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/htmlview#


Direct link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...htcQuBXMfUkIpydWuZAAFHf8-Y/edit?pli=1#gid=379


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Hello everyone,
I received my grant this afternoon. 
I was getting impatient and called up DIBP this morning at around 11 AEDT. The lady informed me that no CO was allocated to my case yet. Later at 1.30pm I received a direct grant.
Thanks to wonderful people in the forum who shared their thoughts and resolved many of my questions. I am thankful to Expat for providing a forum for discussion.
Good luck


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

beautiful-life said:


> Hello everyone,
> I received my grant this afternoon.
> I was getting impatient and called up DIBP this morning at around 11 AEDT. The lady informed me that no CO was allocated to my case yet. Later at 1.30pm I received a direct grant.
> Thanks to wonderful people in the forum who shared their thoughts and resolved many of my questions. I am thankful to Expat for providing a forum for discussion.
> Good luck


Congrats ...
How much was the waiting time for you when u called??

best of luck for the next steps


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

There was no waiting time. The lady answered the call soon after automated message.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

beautiful-life said:


> There was no waiting time. The lady answered the call soon after automated message.


Congrats beautiful-life!.. Which number did you call ? I called - 0061 731 367 000 - but always says number is busy


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you.
I called the Brisbane number 07 31 367 000


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you.
I called the Brisbane number 07 31 367 000.
Good luck


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

beautiful-life said:


> Thank you.
> I called the Brisbane number 07 31 367 000.
> Good luck


Yes, the same number ! A gentlemen picked my call, he said ,if documents are uploaded through online immiaccount , it wont trigger any email to the Case officer itseems. He advised to reply to the email stating that documents have been uploaded. 

So, if anyone has uploaded the documents through online immiaccount and waiting for grant, please reply to the email which you got from the case officer , saying that you have uploaded the documents on the so and so date.

Hope this information will help for the people who are awaiting grant !


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

beautiful-life said:


> Hello everyone,
> I received my grant this afternoon.
> I was getting impatient and called up DIBP this morning at around 11 AEDT. The lady informed me that no CO was allocated to my case yet. Later at 1.30pm I received a direct grant.
> Thanks to wonderful people in the forum who shared their thoughts and resolved many of my questions. I am thankful to Expat for providing a forum for discussion.
> Good luck


Hearty congratulations Beautiful-life... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks buddy  Appreciate that


----------



## rdmca11 (Aug 6, 2015)

Hi guys after an invite , does one need to immediately submit PCC or one doesnt have can still go ahead and make a visa application ?


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

rdmca11 said:


> Hi guys after an invite , does one need to immediately submit PCC or one doesnt have can still go ahead and make a visa application ?


It is suggested to complete the PCC and Medicals after visa filing. Generally suggested to complete before the CO gets assigned. Since we wouldn't sometimes know when the CO gets assigned, it is better if you could complete both post 2-3 weeks of visa filing.


----------



## HARDEEP (Jul 9, 2015)

A friend of mine has completed his B-Tech in Electrical Engineering, and then he Went for M-tech in Industrial Engineer. Can any body from this forum suggest me if it would be OK to get his education assessed from EA as Industrial Engineer on the basis of M-tech , or he should simply get him assessed as Electrical Engineer on the basis of his B-tech.

Please Guide Friends......


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

HARDEEP said:


> A friend of mine has completed his B-Tech in Electrical Engineering, and then he Went for M-tech in Industrial Engineer. Can any body from this forum suggest me if it would be OK to get his education assessed from EA as Industrial Engineer on the basis of M-tech , or he should simply get him assessed as Electrical Engineer on the basis of his B-tech.
> 
> Please Guide Friends......


I think ACS do the assessment on the basis of highest education degree. Better go with the Industrial Engineer. If he decide to go with Electrical Engineer, ACS might not give positive result on his highest degree, i.e, Industrial Engineer.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi,
I need a help.
I have paid visa fee and uploaded documents including PCC in immi website by 14 Aug2015. Not started the medicals yet. 
I am confused here bit. Do I need to wait for case officer to start the medicals? In dibp website (some place I read that after loadging visa application we should wait for case officer to start the medical unless we do the medical before loadging visa application). 
Please some experts confirm this?


----------



## ashoke (Aug 17, 2015)

Hi, Did you apply by self or by Agent.


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

Just wondering when the visa is granted, do they provide us any Identity number (kind of IC number) in order for us to be identified as an Australian Permanent Residence?
I am thinking to put this number in to my resume to increase the chance of being contacted by recruitment


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

I suspect mine is picked up for internal or external checks! I submitted requested docs and clicked on request complete as well as attached to email.


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

0703 said:


> Just wondering when the visa is granted, do they provide us any Identity number (kind of IC number) in order for us to be identified as an Australian Permanent Residence?
> I am thinking to put this number in to my resume to increase the chance of being contacted by recruitment


Yes. We do get a visa grant reference number.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi, I need a help. I have paid visa fee and uploaded documents including PCC in immi website by 14 Aug2015. Not started the medicals yet. I am confused here bit. Do I need to wait for case officer to start the medicals? In dibp website (some place I read that after loadging visa application we should wait for case officer to start the medical unless we do the medical before loadging visa application). Please some experts confirm this?


Don't wait for the CO to request for the documents. It is recommended that you front load all the documents including Medicals and PCC. That will make the case easy for the CO 

all the best


----------



## vipulrajmohan (Jun 8, 2015)

*Visa grant*

Hello Everyone,

I received my Visa Grant yesterday evening around 7 PM AEDT.
I would like to thanks each and everyone in this forum for support and solving all my queries, which i didnt even had to ask for it.

Below are my timelines:
Onshore Applicant
ACS: Positive Result
IELTS: R:7, W:8, L:7, S:8; BAND 7
Total Points: 60 + 5
Proceeded with Indian PCC, as i know it will take time for me.
Application for NSW Nomination: 19 June
Application for NSW Nomination Approved: 23 June
Invitation to apply for Visa: 23 June
VISA Applied: 25 June.
All documents uploaded upfront including Form 80 and Form 1221 by 7 Aug.
Visa Grant Date: 19 Aug

Thanks,
Vipul


----------



## Ricks1990 (May 15, 2015)

vipulrajmohan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I received my Visa Grant yesterday evening around 7 PM AEDT.
> I would like to thanks each and everyone in this forum for support and solving all my queries, which i didnt even had to ask for it.
> ...


Great news... hearty congratulations Vipulrajmohan... best wishes for your future endeavors...


----------



## sandy456 (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi,
I understand that for the 190 there is a 2 year requirement to stay in the region sponsoring the 5 points. Does this 2 year count down start from the time of first visit ? I am not looking at immigrating immediately but give it a couple of years , so if I stay in my home country for 2 years post the initial visit , will the 2 year countdown apply post this too ?


----------



## Mismanagement (Jul 2, 2015)

sandy456 said:


> Hi,
> I understand that for the 190 there is a 2 year requirement to stay in the region sponsoring the 5 points. Does this 2 year count down start from the time of first visit ? I am not looking at immigrating immediately but give it a couple of years , so if I stay in my home country for 2 years post the initial visit , will the 2 year countdown apply post this too ?


You need to work in that state's economy for a period of two years. However, this requirement can be waived off in extenuating circumstances


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

0703 said:


> Just wondering when the visa is granted, do they provide us any Identity number (kind of IC number) in order for us to be identified as an Australian Permanent Residence?
> I am thinking to put this number in to my resume to increase the chance of being contacted by recruitment


Just quote that you are a Permanent Resident. If asked, provide the grant letter and that will salvage the situation.


----------



## beautiful-life (Aug 5, 2014)

vipulrajmohan said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I received my Visa Grant yesterday evening around 7 PM AEDT.
> I would like to thanks each and everyone in this forum for support and solving all my queries, which i didnt even had to ask for it.
> ...


Congratulations. Good luck


----------



## ashoke (Aug 17, 2015)

beautiful-life said:


> Congratulations. Good luck


Hi Congratulations, Did u apply for Self or with Dependent? i had filed visa on 24 June yet to get CO.


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

Mismanagement said:


> Yes. We do get a visa grant reference number.


Thanks Mismanagement
All the best


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

beautiful-life said:


> Just quote that you are a Permanent Resident. If asked, provide the grant letter and that will salvage the situation.


Thanks for your comment


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Yes aussiedream, you can import application and it will not cause any issues to your application. But ensure you don't change or update anything on application, not even by mistake or accidentally .

Regards
Smartclick



Aussiedream2015 said:


> Please advise if it creates any problem for the agent if I create an online immigration account and import the application details to check the application status myself. My agent does not respond to my queries on application status.
> Will the agent be able to access and edit files if I import the details?


----------



## Aussiedream2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

Thanks smartclick, does the agent get to know that I have created an account and imported the data. Does he have to be informed?


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

No he will not be notified.
Its upto you, if you would like to inform him. ;-)

Regards
Smartclick



Aussiedream2015 said:


> Thanks smartclick, does the agent get to know that I have created an account and imported the data. Does he have to be informed?


----------



## Aussiedream2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> No he will not be notified.
> Its upto you, if you would like to inform him. ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Smartclick


Thanks, so even if I don't inform him there won't be any issues in the application?


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Affirmative. 



Aussiedream2015 said:


> Thanks, so even if I don't inform him there won't be any issues in the application?


----------



## NESpring (Aug 25, 2015)

*190 VIC SS - Got an email for CO Allocation*

Hi Friends,

I received an email from an Immigration Officer ([email protected]) yesterday evening, which had an attachment with the following content.

*Dear XXXX

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing
This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required.*

Did anyone receive such an email? And any idea what this means?

Thanks everyone.

Timeline
261311 Analyst Programmer | +ve ACS Result - 28-Jan-15 | PTE A L=90,R=86,S=89,W=78 Overall=90 - 20-May-2015 | EOI SUBMITTED 190 VIC SS - 30th June 2015 (70+5 Points) | VIC Invite - 01 Jul 15 | Visa Lodged - 01-Jul-15 | All Documents Front loaded (Including PCC, Medicals, Form 1221 and Form 80) - July 2015 | CO Allocation Email - 24-Aug-2015| VISA Grant - ???


----------



## ramnolla (Aug 6, 2015)

My Dear fellas,

I have been a silent reader in this forum...I must admit that by God's grace, me and my wife have received our 190 grants just now... that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..


My timeline below:

VISA 190 -NSW ANZSCO code :263311
IELTS: OCT 2013
Engineer's Australia : positive 13/04/2015
EOI Lodged: 60+5 - 14/04/2014
NSW SS Invitation - 24/04/2015
SS Approval - 11/05/2015
PCC: 02/06/2015
VISA Application Lodged - 30/06/2015
My Meds & My wife Meds : 09/07/2015
Visa Grant Date: 25-August-2015
IED: 10/July/2016

Thank y'all very much and I wish the rest of the fellas waiting -> a speedy grant-by God's grace..!!!

Thanks & Regards!!!
Ram


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

NESpring,
I have received something similar to the below.. but a few more sentences than yours. I applied for VISA on 29th Jun 2015 with 65 Points for 261111 and claiming 10 points for Employment. Today ( 25th Aug) i received an email from with the following note

_Dear XXXXXXX,

Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing

This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated and an
initial assessment has taken place. Please note that all non-citizens applying for visas to enter Australia are considered on an individual basis and against legal requirements set out in Australia's migration legislation. 

This often includes requirements that all applicants undertake and meet checks that are undertaken by us and other agencies. This is a routine procedure and it is mandatory for the department to receive a response before we can proceed
further.

At this stage no further information or documents is required however you will be contacted about any additional information if required.

Yours sincerely
XXXXXXXX

GSM Visa Processing Officer
GSM Adelaide
Department of Immigration and Border Protection_

I am wondering what this implies,, 
whether this is out for internal verification or external verification ( via AFP)

Kindly advise if any of you had similar emails sent over


Regards

Andy





NESpring said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received an email from an Immigration Officer ([email protected]) yesterday evening, which had an attachment with the following content.
> 
> ...


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

ramnolla said:


> My Dear fellas,
> 
> I have been a silent reader in this forum...I must admit that by God's grace, me and my wife have received our 190 grants just now... that this thread had been my stress-reliever and you guys are very helpful...Thank you all..
> 
> ...


Congratulations Friend.


----------



## ishugarg (Apr 13, 2015)

PLese help.

I logded my file on 29th June 2015, but still no VISA granted....
however, other people are getting VISAs.....


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

ishugarg said:


> PLese help.
> 
> I logded my file on 29th June 2015, but still no VISA granted....
> however, other people are getting VISAs.....


Hi
I've applied on 30 th June and I've seen 1st July applicant getting a response. All we can do is just keep our fingers crossed and wait patiently. 
I'm sure our grants are on the way 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*CO Letter*



andy_cool said:


> NESpring,
> I have received something similar to the below.. but a few more sentences than yours. I applied for VISA on 29th Jun 2015 with 65 Points for 261111 and claiming 10 points for Employment. Today ( 25th Aug) i received an email from with the following note
> 
> _Dear XXXXXXX,
> ...





Hi Andy

I too received a letter on 20th August which was by the way forwarded by my agent from DIBP with the below subject line...a bit different from what you received.

_"Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required"_

Claimed 10 points for work experience.



Sid


Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS Result: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: 20/08/2015
Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

*CO Letter*



NESpring said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I received an email from an Immigration Officer ([email protected]) yesterday evening, which had an attachment with the following content.
> 
> ...


Hi

Well buddy i too received a letter on 20th August from DIBP with the below subject line. Could not get any inputs from others too on the same.

_"Notification that your application for a Skilled - Nominated (subclass 190) visa has been allocated for processing. This letter confirms that your application is progressing and has been allocated for further processing. You will be contacted about any additional information if required"_



Sid


Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS Result: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: 20/08/2015
Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Ishu/Sriram,
I am in the same boat , lodged on 30th June, No CO contact yet.
Hope we all will get the good news soon. 

Regards
Smartclick




sriramvemuri said:


> Hi
> I've applied on 30 th June and I've seen 1st July applicant getting a response. All we can do is just keep our fingers crossed and wait patiently.
> I'm sure our grants are on the way
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## NESpring (Aug 25, 2015)

*190 VIC SS - Got an email for CO Allocation*



andy_cool said:


> NESpring,
> I have received something similar to the below.. but a few more sentences than yours. I applied for VISA on 29th Jun 2015 with 65 Points for 261111 and claiming 10 points for Employment. Today ( 25th Aug) i received an email from with the following note
> 
> _Dear XXXXXXX,
> ...


Hi Andy,

Your's is similar to what I got, but with some extra information about initial assessment and checks by other agencies. It looks like the best we can do is waiting at the moment. Let's hope we'll get the golden email soon by god's grace.

Cheers,
NESpring


----------



## NESpring (Aug 25, 2015)

*190 VIC SS - Got an email for CO Allocation*



walktheplank said:


> Hi Andy
> 
> I too received a letter on 20th August which was by the way forwarded by my agent from DIBP with the below subject line...a bit different from what you received.
> 
> ...


Hi Sid,

Have you tried calling the GSM team after you received this email?

Cheers,
NESpring


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

Friends, 

After long await, received our grant yesterday..Thanks everyone in this forum 
for sharing your valuable experiences.

Wish good luck for the rest.


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats Prasad,
Please share your timelines also. with job code applied.



Prasad_aus said:


> Friends,
> 
> After long await, received our grant yesterday..Thanks everyone in this forum
> for sharing your valuable experiences.
> ...


----------



## Aussiedream2015 (Jun 21, 2015)

By the grace of God, I received my 489 visa yesterday morning. Though the thread is for 190 visa, would like to thank all for addressing my concerns. Being a silent reader, this forum and it's members provide a wealth of information.

Thanks all and best of luck


----------



## Prasad_aus (Sep 11, 2014)

suku1809 said:


> Congrats Prasad,
> Please share your timelines also. with job code applied.


Please see the signature :


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

NESpring said:


> Hi Sid,
> 
> Have you tried calling the GSM team after you received this email?
> 
> ...


Hi NE,

Yes i did call the GSM team, but since i had applied through an agent, the lady who answered the phone was not willing to share the status of the application, if any, to me directly. So still clueless on the time frame now to receive the grant.

By the way did you claim work points, if yes, how many ?



Sid


Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS Result: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: 20/08/2015
Visa Grant :juggle:


----------



## NESpring (Aug 25, 2015)

*190 VIC SS - Got an email for CO Allocation*



walktheplank said:


> Hi NE,
> 
> Yes i did call the GSM team, but since i had applied through an agent, the lady who answered the phone was not willing to share the status of the application, if any, to me directly. So still clueless on the time frame now to receive the grant.
> 
> ...


Hi Sid,

I have claimed 15 points towards relevant skilled australian work experience for 5 - 8 years. I don't know whether that delays proceedings.

And I applied myself, so I might as well give them a call tomorrow and see what they say about the timeline. That would give an idea for yours as well.

Regards,
NESpring


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello friends

I have applied for NSW 190 on 30th June and have been approached by the CO asking me for my birth certificate which I do not have

Could someone please let me know if I can provide my secondary school certificate or Unique identity document provided by the government as my DOB proof.

Please help me on this

BR//
Sriram


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sriram,
You can share your 10th marksheet and passport as age proof.

Did CO contacted you today? I am also 30th jun applicant. Thanks for sharing positive news.

Regards
Smartclick



sriramvemuri said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have applied for NSW 190 on 30th June and have been approached by the CO asking me for my birth certificate which I do not have
> 
> ...


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Sriram,
You can share your 10th marksheet and passport as age proof.
What about form 80 or 1221?

Did CO contacted you today? I am also 30th jun applicant. Thanks for sharing positive news.

Regards
Smartclick



sriramvemuri said:


> Hello friends
> 
> I have applied for NSW 190 on 30th June and have been approached by the CO asking me for my birth certificate which I do not have
> 
> ...


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi Sriram,
> You can share your 10th marksheet and passport as age proof.
> What about form 80 or 1221?
> 
> ...


Oh will 10th markssheet suffice and I am planning to upload colour scanned copy of the certificate. Will that be fine?

Yes. I have received a mail today in the morning asking for more information. I believe 30th June applicants have their grants on the way. All the best!

BR//
Sriram


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Oh will 10th markssheet suffice and I am planning to upload colour scanned copy of the certificate. Will that be fine?
> 
> Yes. I have received a mail today in the morning asking for more information. I believe 30th June applicants have their grants on the way. All the best!
> 
> ...


Sriram,
to play safe, send color scanned copies of 1oth Marks Stmt ( If it has your Birth date), then a color scanned copy of Passport and PAN Card if you have any. 
while sending ensure you label / name the files accordingly,, 
for ex: Birth Proof - SSC Marks Card ; Birth Proof - Passport; etc


All the best !!

Regards

Andy


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

I am pleased to announce that i have also been granted a 190 visa for me and spouse after i called in this morning. The guy that picked up gave me a standard response that i should be patient and wait for a few days and didnt even ask for my TRN number. He told me that once you have uploaded requested documents, you need to notify them because the "request complete" button doesnt do that.

My advise to those that were asked for further documents by their CO's is to either call or email and let them know once you have uploaded the additional documents. Otherwise you could keep waiting until you are lucky enough to be revisited.

Thank you all forum members for your guidance, and information and best wishes to all that are waiting for grant.

My timeline for those that are on enhanced mobile view:

IELTS: 13/08/2012 (8 Overall), EA Assessment +: 27th July 2013, EOI 60pts: 10/10/2013, WA Invite: 17/12/2013, NSW Invite: 20/05/2015, 190 visa lodged: 5/06/2015, CO contact: 3/08/2015, Visa grant:26/08/2015


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

congratulations 
best of luck for future..... 




birsisa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that i have also been granted a 190 visa for me and spouse after i called in this morning. The guy that picked up gave me a standard response that i should be patient and wait for a few days and didnt even ask for my TRN number. He told me that once you have uploaded requested documents, you need to notify them because the "request complete" button doesnt do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## aki822 (Aug 16, 2015)

Hope all is well, just wanted to ask a quick question. What is the difference between the skilled support and a CO allocation. Since i got an email stating they're not responsible for assessing the file, they just facilitate a smoother processing of the application.


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

NESpring said:


> Hi Sid,
> 
> I have claimed 15 points towards relevant skilled australian work experience for 5 - 8 years. I don't know whether that delays proceedings.
> 
> ...


That would be great NE, do keep us posted once you call GSM. 


Sid


Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS Result: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: 20/08/2015
Visa Grant ???


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks a lot and best of luck to you too.



hussain.halani said:


> congratulations
> best of luck for future.....


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

Understand it this way.its like secretary and manager. Secretary receives mail, sort them and send them to manager. Skilled support only support the COs and helps them sort, forward or arrange applications.




aki822 said:


> Hope all is well, just wanted to ask a quick question. What is the difference between the skilled support and a CO allocation. Since i got an email stating they're not responsible for assessing the file, they just facilitate a smoother processing of the application.


----------



## Jay2551 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi I have applied 21 august 190 55+5 can any one tell when I will get invitation bit worried


----------



## NESpring (Aug 25, 2015)

*Congrats. *



birsisa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that i have also been granted a 190 visa for me and spouse after i called in this morning. The guy that picked up gave me a standard response that i should be patient and wait for a few days and didnt even ask for my TRN number. He told me that once you have uploaded requested documents, you need to notify them because the "request complete" button doesnt do that.
> 
> ...


Congrats, and all the best for your future.


----------



## NESpring (Aug 25, 2015)

*190 VIC SS - Got an email for CO Allocation*



walktheplank said:


> That would be great NE, do keep us posted once you call GSM.
> 
> 
> Sid
> ...


Hi Sid,

I called the GSM team today and a helpful lady advised that the case officer has been allocated, and the information provided in the application is being assessed. Also, she advised that she doesn't have a specified timeframe, as this process could involve various checks and they could take time depending on individual cases. But she assured that the application is getting processed at the moment.

Well, we shall hope for the best and wait. 

Cheers,
NESpring


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi all
Could someone please share the contact number of adelaide team. I was approached by the CO along for my birth certificate which I had uploaded
Someone please suggest if I should call them today itself or give it 1 or 2 days time?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hello all, Need your guidance.
I have applied for Visa 190 on 6th Aug'15 with SS from SA. All documents have been front loaded with the last being Medicals on/ around 20th Aug'15.
As per the medicals, Health clearance is provided. 
Would request seniors to suggest what would be the next step / by when can I expect a Visa Grant.

Thank you in advance


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

hi,
Relax. As you are done with everything including medicals you don't need to do anything but wait.
Are you done with your PCC. if not I suggest go ahead with it or wait for the CO to ask it.
going by the current trend expect a result in 2-3 months.



christine2039 said:


> Hello all, Need your guidance.
> I have applied for Visa 190 on 6th Aug'15 with SS from SA. All documents have been front loaded with the last being Medicals on/ around 20th Aug'15.
> As per the medicals, Health clearance is provided.
> Would request seniors to suggest what would be the next step / by when can I expect a Visa Grant.
> ...


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Thank you Suku,

I'm done with PCC, medicals form 1221 everything.
I have added my mother aswell in the application along with my husband and my 2 year old son.
was just wondering about what will be the next step. Will I be allotted a CO or would i May be (keeping fingers crossed) get direct grant...

Thanks


----------



## happieaussie2016 (Sep 28, 2011)

Direct grant is not a term. it is used extensively on this forum just to state that the CO assessed your case and as you had uploaded all the documents front end and he does not see any further information required form you he gives you a grant without contacting you.
Getting a Direct Grant does not mean CO was not assigned to your case.
CO gets assigned to every case lodged.
So just wait for CO to be assigned to your case. keep a lookout on emails.
if you get any email from CO for any further info requested just try to upload asap and you are good to go.




christine2039 said:


> Thank you Suku,
> 
> I'm done with PCC, medicals form 1221 everything.
> I have added my mother aswell in the application along with my husband and my 2 year old son.
> ...


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Suku, Thanks you have been very helpful!


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

christine2039 said:


> Hello all, Need your guidance. I have applied for Visa 190 on 6th Aug'15 with SS from SA. All documents have been front loaded with the last being Medicals on/ around 20th Aug'15. As per the medicals, Health clearance is provided. Would request seniors to suggest what would be the next step / by when can I expect a Visa Grant. Thank you in advance


What about PCC? Is that also done? If everything is front loaded, then you could get the grant in 6-8 weeks, unless your case is picked for verification, in which case the period may get extended by another 8-12 weeks. All the best.


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

HI, Yes I have uploaded PCC, Medicals, form 1221 and all other required / requested documents. Its been 21 days since I paid the Visa Fee ... Keeping fingers crossed. I know it would take some time , however it gets difficult to waits


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

andy_cool said:


> Sriram,
> to play safe, send color scanned copies of 1oth Marks Stmt ( If it has your Birth date), then a color scanned copy of Passport and PAN Card if you have any.
> while sending ensure you label / name the files accordingly,,
> for ex: Birth Proof - SSC Marks Card ; Birth Proof - Passport; etc
> ...


Thank you Andy!
I've found and uploaded my birth certificate.
Should I be calling the adelaide team for speeding up the process or does it take 10 to 15 days as some of the forum members mentioned

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

christine2039 said:


> HI, Yes I have uploaded PCC, Medicals, form 1221 and all other required / requested documents. Its been 21 days since I paid the Visa Fee ... Keeping fingers crossed. I know it would take some time , however it gets difficult to waits


It happens to each and every applicant and their family  but you have to be with it


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi Mktwog, agree 100%


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Thank you Andy!
> I've found and uploaded my birth certificate.
> Should I be calling the adelaide team for speeding up the process or does it take 10 to 15 days as some of the forum members mentioned
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


Sriram,
Submit the document, mark the document status as complete / submitted. Based on other threads, DIBP apparently keeps track of every call that is made by an applicant. I propose allow them some time before you call them. In my opinion, give them a week's time to take a look at your submission before you call them

Regards

Andy


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

NESpring said:


> Hi Sid,
> 
> I called the GSM team today and a helpful lady advised that the case officer has been allocated, and the information provided in the application is being assessed. Also, she advised that she doesn't have a specified timeframe, as this process could involve various checks and they could take time depending on individual cases. But she assured that the application is getting processed at the moment.
> 
> ...



Hi NE,

Thanks for the update, this is an useful update that you managed to get from the lady at GSM office. Yes you are right, lets wait patiently.



Sid


Subclass - 190 | Corporate Service Manager - 132111
________________________________________

First Thought : 05/03/2014
IELTS Result: 12/08/2014
Vetasses Advisory : 2/12/2014
Vetasses Lodged : 16/12/2014
Vetasses Positive : 13/05/2015
EOI /Skillset Lodged: 19/05/2015 (SA) - 65pts
SA Invitation Received : 02/06/2015
Visa Lodged : 26/06/2015
Medical: 17/07/2015
PCC : 21/07/2015
CO Assigned: 20/08/2015
Visa Grant ???


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

andy_cool said:


> Sriram,
> Submit the document, mark the document status as complete / submitted. Based on other threads, DIBP apparently keeps track of every call that is made by an applicant. I propose allow them some time before you call them. In my opinion, give them a week's time to take a look at your submission before you call them
> 
> Regards
> ...


That's true Andy
Thank you so much. I've submitted my document and clicked on "request complete". I hope that is enough

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

hi, 
I have been contacted by CO for further docs, though they have been uploaded within 3 days time no advancements or acknowledgement is received. my account shows the status of assessment in progress. it seems that they'll have a look at my docs after *28 days*(this was the time duration mentioned in the email for providing further docs). Really tense now


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi All,
Its gives me immense please to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
No partner points claimed.
No contact from CO, no Form 80, 1221 submitted.
Got direct Grant.

Thanks to all fellow forum members for their support and guidance.
Best of luck to all waiting for grant.

Regards
Smartclick


----------



## NESpring (Aug 25, 2015)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi All,
> Its gives me immense please to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
> I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
> No partner points claimed.
> ...


Congrats Smartclick. All the very best for your future.


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

birsisa said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I am pleased to announce that i have also been granted a 190 visa for me and spouse after i called in this morning. The guy that picked up gave me a standard response that i should be patient and wait for a few days and didnt even ask for my TRN number. He told me that once you have uploaded requested documents, you need to notify them because the "request complete" button doesnt do that.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Can you share the number where you have called? I have tried the number 61731367000 several times but I get the line busy? Did youtry calling at any specific time?

I need to understand the status of my visa application since all of the documents requested have been submitted and the last I got en email for my queries was 2nd August.

thanks,
ags


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

From what CO told me when I called,they have no way of knowing that you have provided the documents until you notify them.If you don't your file won't be looked at until after the 28th day has passed as they are alays busy.

My suggestion is to email immediately and let your CO know that you have uploaded the requested document.Give them like a week as advised and then call to ensure that they are aware that you have fulfilled their request.

As per their own website, the faster u provide requested information, the speedier your grant.

Andy[/quote]

That's true Andy
Thank you so much. I've submitted my document and clicked on "request complete". I hope that is enough

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum[/QUOTE]


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks NESpring.
Best wishes and speedy grant to you too mate.

Regards
Smartclick



NESpring said:


> Congrats Smartclick. All the very best for your future.


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

From what CO told me when I called,they have no way of knowing that you have provided the documents until you notify them.If you don't your file won't be looked at until after the 28th day has passed as they are alays busy. My suggestion is to email immediately and let your CO know that you have uploaded the requested document.Give them like a week as advised and then call to ensure that they are aware that you have fulfilled their request. As per their own website, the faster u provide requested information, the speedier your grant. 





sriramvemuri said:


> That's true Andy
> Thank you so much. I've submitted my document and clicked on "request complete". I hope that is enough
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi All, Its gives me immense please to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015. I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse. No partner points claimed. No contact from CO, no Form 80, 1221 submitted. Got direct Grant. Thanks to all fellow forum members for their support and guidance. Best of luck to all waiting for grant. Regards Smartclick


Congrats Lalit!!!


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

hi ags6,

Yes that's the number I called. I Called them around 9 to 10 and call was picked up immediately.i even called back two more times and all went through within seconds.

My CO also informed me that there are some emails they rarely look at, he asked what email I sent my notification and all.

Best of luck



ags6 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you share the number where you have called? I have tried the number 61731367000 several times but I get the line busy? Did youtry calling at any specific time?
> 
> ...


----------



## birsisa (Jul 10, 2013)

Congrats




smartclick.lalit said:


> Hi All,
> Its gives me immense please to share with you all that I got my grant (direct) on 27th Aug 2015.
> I claimed 5 points for aus experience, have overseas trips and applied with my spouse.
> No partner points claimed.
> ...


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks mate and congrats to you too.
Best of luck with your future endeavors.

Regards
smartclick




birsisa said:


> Congrats


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

co contacted me today requested for work exp income proof " such as bank statements, it returns and or pay slips . Addition to that form no. 80 for secondary applicant.

Today submitted pay slips and form no. 80 . 
Though i did not claim any points from employment 

Any suggestions , should i call the co on Monday and ask if any other document is required or just wait for the decision . 
fingers crossed.

thanks ..


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

birsisa said:


> hi ags6,
> 
> Yes that's the number I called. I Called them around 9 to 10 and call was picked up immediately.i even called back two more times and all went through within seconds.
> 
> ...


Well thanks for the confirmation and the timings. Going to try it next time.
I need to talk to them coz my wife as recently changed her passport to endorse my name in it. But the online passport change form in my Immi account doesnt have that option as a "reason for change". Need to clarify what to select.


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

monrick05 said:


> co contacted me today requested for work exp income proof " such as bank statements, it returns and or pay slips . Addition to that form no. 80 for secondary applicant.
> 
> Today submitted pay slips and form no. 80 .
> Though i did not claim any points from employment
> ...


I think its normal for CO to ask for financial docs. If you mention about your job even though you are not claiming any points.

I have claimed points for my job and they have asked for all financial docs including all tax statements.

Form 80 has to be submitted for you and any other applicants since this helps them have a good overview of all profiles.


----------



## ags6 (Jan 7, 2015)

ags6 said:


> Well thanks for the confirmation and the timings. Going to try it next time.
> I need to talk to them coz my wife as recently changed her passport to endorse my name in it. But the online passport change form in my Immi account doesnt have that option as a "reason for change". Need to clarify what to select.


Yes, indeed they picked up my call when i tried before 11AM aust time. Anyways, she confirmed that I can select any option for change of passport as it does not matter. It was great talking to her.
Moreover, since my wife is pregnant, I asked her about the status of our application and she told it is in hold status and will be picked once i submit her meds and child's passport. 
Some clarity finally.

Thanks a lot to this forum


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

It is my day today, with thanks to God, I've been granted 190 visa today. 

I had called the department today to check about the documents. It was very tough to to tell TRN number at the other side because of phone line noise. It took 4-5 mins to completely make her understand TRN 

After that, within 20 mins, grant was thr in my mailbox. 

Thanks to everyone here!


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

I submitted my employment evidence by all the companies letters and the last recent 2 companies payslips. But CO still asked for all the pay slip from all the companies that I worked, some are 10 years ago. In fact I didn't keep the pay slip at all.
Anyone have the same issue with me? and how did you satisfy the CO?


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

amzamz said:


> It is my day today, with thanks to God, I've been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> I had called the department today to check about the documents. It was very tough to to tell TRN number at the other side because of phone line noise. It took 4-5 mins to completely make her understand TRN
> 
> ...


Congratulations! 
Could you please let me know the number you've called?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## amzamz (Jun 4, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Congratulations!
> Could you please let me know the number you've called?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


+61 7 3136 7000

It connected luckily first tym for me.


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

*Congrats*

Congrats amzamz, best of luck for your future endeavors.


Regards
Smartclick



amzamz said:


> It is my day today, with thanks to God, I've been granted 190 visa today.
> 
> I had called the department today to check about the documents. It was very tough to to tell TRN number at the other side because of phone line noise. It took 4-5 mins to completely make her understand TRN
> 
> ...


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

amzamz said:


> +61 7 3136 7000
> 
> It connected luckily first tym for me.


Hi 

Is it adelaide GSM team number? 
I was contacted by the adelaide team last week asking for my birth certificate
Tried calling a number today but the was no response for 40+ minutes

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## smartclick.lalit (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi 0703,
Can you confirm if CO explicitly asked for pay slip "for jobs you are claiming points for" or requested "evidences to support jobs you are claiming points for"?

If CO want more evidence for Supporting the Jobs, you can share following (in case you don't have salary slips):
1. Any promotion or revision letters you received during employment.
2. Form 16 or Form 26 for those years. You can download form 26 and ITR from Indian Government Income tax website. It will have tax amount deduction with employer details.
3. Bank statement as proof of salary crediting to your accounts for the period.
4. PF statements.
5. Any recognition certificates you received during your employment.

Regards
Smartclick


would suggest you in this case try to provide with


0703 said:


> I submitted my employment evidence by all the companies letters and the last recent 2 companies payslips. But CO still asked for all the pay slip from all the companies that I worked, some are 10 years ago. In fact I didn't keep the pay slip at all.
> Anyone have the same issue with me? and how did you satisfy the CO?


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

The Co has asked for AFP (Australia police verification) for my wife. My wife has never travelled to Australia. So it ideally is not applicable. I
I have replied to the mail with this information along with form 80 of my wife. anything else that I need to do?


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Som said:


> The Co has asked for AFP (Australia police verification) for my wife. My wife has never travelled to Australia. So it ideally is not applicable. I
> I have replied to the mail with this information along with form 80 of my wife. anything else that I need to do?


Hi Som,

Could pls share your timeline? who is main applicant in visa application?


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

loki_rt said:


> Som said:
> 
> 
> > The Co has asked for AFP (Australia police verification) for my wife. My wife has never travelled to Australia. So it ideally is not applicable. I
> ...


Hi 

Main applicant is me. My wife is dependent. 190 visa applied on June 20th. CO contact on Aug 20th. Meds + PcC asked. Only this AFP is out of the ordinary but also form 80 was asked for my wife. Nothing was asked for me except form 1221


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

amzamz said:


> It is my day today, with thanks to God, I've been granted 190 visa today. I had called the department today to check about the documents. It was very tough to to tell TRN number at the other side because of phone line noise. It took 4-5 mins to completely make her understand TRN  After that, within 20 mins, grant was thr in my mailbox. Thanks to everyone here!


Congrats amzamz!!!!


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

It's my day today
After 2 phone calls yesterday to explain to them about my Employment history evidence, I got granted email at 8:31AM (Sydney time). 
I guess I am the first one got granted in this Sep month. :israel::first:


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

Som said:


> Hi
> 
> Main applicant is me. My wife is dependent. 190 visa applied on June 20th. CO contact on Aug 20th. Meds + PcC asked. Only this AFP is out of the ordinary but also form 80 was asked for my wife. Nothing was asked for me except form 1221


Hi Som

Thanks for sharing your visa information. AFP is document type of Police clearance certificate. You must upload your and your wife PCC. There is no meaning of Australian Police Certificate.


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

congratulations 
all the best for futurelane:


0703 said:


> It's my day today
> After 2 phone calls yesterday to explain to them about my Employment history evidence, I got granted email at 8:31AM (Sydney time).
> I guess I am the first one got granted in this Sep month. :israel::first:


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

0703 said:


> It's my day today
> After 2 phone calls yesterday to explain to them about my Employment history evidence, I got granted email at 8:31AM (Sydney time).
> I guess I am the first one got granted in this Sep month. :israel::first:


Congratulations!


----------



## 0703 (Aug 12, 2015)

Thank you for all the wishes


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

0703 said:


> It's my day today
> After 2 phone calls yesterday to explain to them about my Employment history evidence, I got granted email at 8:31AM (Sydney time).
> I guess I am the first one got granted in this Sep month. :israel::first:



Congratulations !!! 
All the best for future endeavours.


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. We were worried about the decision initially as co requested some info , 4-5 days passed ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE GRANT 

THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY "JEETEN " .. 

Rick


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

monrick05 said:


> Hello Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. We were worried about the decision initially as co requested some info , 4-5 days passed ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE GRANT
> 
> THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY "JEETEN " ..
> 
> Rick


Hi friend,
Congratulation to your achievement. Please let me know when you finished your medicals, the hospital has send the documents directly to immigration team right? Are you able to view the medical report or status in your immi accounts?


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi ,

Anyone knows what does routine assessment mean ? I called thrice and got the same reply - " As part of our routine assessment , many results have come back while few results are awaited . Be patient !"

Any idea friends?

Thanks,
Sree


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Abhilashrs said:


> Hi friend,
> Congratulation to your achievement. Please let me know when you finished your medicals, the hospital has send the documents directly to immigration team right? Are you able to view the medical report or status in your immi accounts?



hey.. thanksss.. yes they sent the report directly to the hap id that was being generated automatically by the australian immigration once you pay the visa fee. And we cant see the report. The hospital will do the medical checkup and and will send the report directly to the immigration via same hap id. You can only see in your immi account , that your health details are submitted No further action required.

thanks and good luck


----------



## Som (Jan 18, 2014)

loki_rt said:


> Hi Som
> 
> Thanks for sharing your visa information. AFP is document type of Police clearance certificate. You must upload your and your wife PCC. There is no meaning of Australian Police Certificate.


Hi Loki,

Essentially here they are asking for Australia PCC along with India PCC for my wife. My wife has never traveled to Australia so this is not applicable. So that is the confusion here. My wife already has got her India PCC and that I will be uploading soon. Hoping to hear from the CO about this Australia PCC (that they do not require it). There is no way I can apply for it as it is not valid in our case.


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello.

Friends, me and my wife recently got the grant. And she is the primary applicant. And we received our separate grant letters.
However my concern is , on her letter they have mentioned the present address .Where we are living now . However address on the passport is different. 

Do you think i should get the address changed on the passport or will it work at the time of immigration at the airport. 


thanks 
Rick


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

SreeSam said:


> Hi , Anyone knows what does routine assessment mean ? I called thrice and got the same reply - " As part of our routine assessment , many results have come back while few results are awaited . Be patient !" Any idea friends? Thanks, Sree


It's better you stop calling them at least for sometime. They keep a track of the number of calls and it should not irk them


----------



## Jay2551 (Aug 25, 2015)

Hi anyone explain when I can get invitation 
Eoi submitted on 21 Aug 2015. Engineering technologist and my visa expiring on 19 December 55+5. SS NSW


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

mktwog said:


> It's better you stop calling them at least for sometime. They keep a track of the number of calls and it should not irk them



Yeah I am not planning to call at all till i get my grant 
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

monrick05 said:


> Hello Friends...with all your support and blessings of God . Me and my wife got the grant today morning.. We were worried about the decision initially as co requested some info , 4-5 days passed ...Finally the day came and .. GOT THE GRANT
> 
> THANK YOU all forum members WHO SUPPORTED ..SPECIALLY "JEETEN " ..
> 
> Rick


Congratulations!! So happy to know that you have successfully got your visa grant!
Hope more good news will be received from members.
Your noticed your application was quite smooth and time taken was not long. Very happy for you.


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

walktheplank said:


> Hi NE,
> 
> Thanks for the update, this is an useful update that you managed to get from the lady at GSM office. Yes you are right, lets wait patiently.
> 
> ...


Sid,

Please confirm which document CO demanded from you?


----------



## walktheplank (Apr 30, 2014)

loki_rt said:


> Sid,
> 
> Please confirm which document CO demanded from you?


Hi Loki,

No documents requested. I received a letter stating that case officer has been allocated and your file has been allocated for further processing. This was received on 20th August and no further update since then.

Sid


----------



## loki_rt (Aug 19, 2015)

walktheplank said:


> Hi Loki,
> 
> No documents requested. I received a letter stating that case officer has been allocated and your file has been allocated for further processing. This was received on 20th August and no further update since then.
> 
> Sid




Hi Sid,

Hope for the best. May be in this week you will get a visa. 
All the best


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Hello All,
Happy to share that I received 190 VISA grant yesterday. 

Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Jay2551 (Aug 25, 2015)

r_saraj said:


> Hello All,
> Happy to share that I received 190 VISA grant yesterday.
> 
> Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.
> ...


What is your eoi details??


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Jay2551 said:


> What is your eoi details??


Timelimes in signature!


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

r_saraj said:


> Hello All,
> Happy to share that I received 190 VISA grant yesterday.
> 
> Thank you all for all your help. Let's keep sharing and helping others.
> ...


Congratulations Buddy. Good luck for your future endeavors.


----------



## r_saraj (Oct 31, 2013)

Thanks all for your wishes!
Wish you all to get your grants...asap!!!


----------



## christine2039 (Jul 29, 2015)

Congratulations Dear !!



r_saraj said:


> Thanks all for your wishes!
> Wish you all to get your grants...asap!!!


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

Hello guys i am trying to call on this number 0061 731 367 000 but it says its busy any idea which number to call my case officer was allocated from brisbane


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

I lodged my file on 12 may still waiting for grant. Any suggestion for me. My agent does not want to call to dibp. What I do next


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

Hello guys
Got the 190 NSW visa grant today morning! 
Thank you everyone for your support! 
Wishing good luck to everyone waiting for their grants!

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## sferns (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I got a NSW invite and applied for nomination. How long after applying for State sponsorship do they approve nomination? Should I keep a separate EOI for 189 just in case? My details in signature.


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

sferns said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I got a NSW invite and applied for nomination. How long after applying for State sponsorship do they approve nomination? Should I keep a separate EOI for 189 just in case? My details in signature.


Not sure. In the email they said they will finalise the application within 12 weeks, however, I got it in around 14 days. I'd say go for 189 as well if you're eligible, just in case

Cheers


----------



## R.P.G (May 29, 2015)

sriramvemuri said:


> Hello guys
> Got the 190 NSW visa grant today morning!
> Thank you everyone for your support!
> Wishing good luck to everyone waiting for their grants!
> ...


sriram, can you pls post your timelines.


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

*Additional Docs asked by CO*

Hi Guys,

I recently got CO allocated to my application, and he requested Form 80s for both myself and my wife. 
I have now uploaded the docs on web portal and also have sent the forms as attachment as a reply to CO email. 

Should I also ring the center to inform them that I have uploaded the docs. If yes, can anyone please share the GSM Brisbane number to call from outside Australia.


Thanks,
Manoj


----------



## sriramvemuri (Aug 25, 2014)

R.P.G said:


> sriram, can you pls post your timelines.


Sorry for the late reply! 

Invite received: 2nd June
Application Lodged: 30th June
Additional docs requested by co: 25th August
Docs uploaded and email sent to CO: 26th August
First call to CO: 2nd September(Received confirmation from co stating that they received my docs)
Second call to CO: 14th September

Got the grant in 5 min after calling them on 14th September.

Best regards

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Expat Forum


----------



## ambition_vik (Dec 27, 2014)

Manoj,

can you please post your timelines?



manoj_tutlani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I recently got CO allocated to my application, and he requested Form 80s for both myself and my wife.
> I have now uploaded the docs on web portal and also have sent the forms as attachment as a reply to CO email.
> ...


----------



## monrick05 (May 12, 2015)

Hello friends..

I will be arriving in Sydney on 14th of Oct. For the first month i will be staying alone and by the next month my wife would be joining me .

So i am looking for some one to join me as a flat mate or we can take a house and share the house , if you are a couple that would be perfect to share expenses. 

As if now i couldn't find any accommodation yet , i am trying to find some suitable accommodation . 

If any one interested or moving there in Oct. We can team up and get a flat/apartment/townhouse and share the expenses.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi,
I applied on 7th June for 190. No response yet. I can then every two weeks and they say to wait another two weeks everyone. Today again they said no CO has picked up your case. Expect response next month. It's so frustrating.
They can't even tell a clear picture of what's happening. I am thinking of making them so that they give done clear response.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> Hi,
> I applied on 7th June for 190. No response yet. I can then every two weeks and they say to wait another two weeks everyone. Today again they said no CO has picked up your case. Expect response next month. It's so frustrating.
> They can't even tell a clear picture of what's happening. I am thinking of making them so that they give done clear response.


Hello Sunny,

Don't worry.. I can understand your frustration ... Am sailing on the same boat...  Applied 5th June ... 

I think your application can also be put under routine check... I guess so.. am not sure !!
Because, usual processing time is 90 days.

Also, I would advise not to call them often as they keep track of all our calls and say not to call on regular intervals .. ( happened for me ).
Even mailing them doesn't help much as they give you a 'standard response'
It takes little longer to cross this process of "routine check" and get to the grant !!!!
Being patient and praying is the only option !!!

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andy_cool (Mar 25, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Hello Sunny,
> 
> Don't worry.. I can understand your frustration ... Am sailing on the same boat...  Applied 5th June ...
> 
> ...



I agree with Sreesam. I am in the same boat as you guys are.. Hope for the best

Regards

Andy


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Hello Sunny,
> 
> Don't worry.. I can understand your frustration ... Am sailing on the same boat...  Applied 5th June ...
> 
> ...


Shouldn't you get it by now? Does the 90 days processing time start from the time a CO is allocated?


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

adrian.hy said:


> Shouldn't you get it by now? Does the 90 days processing time start from the time a CO is allocated?



Usual time-frame for 190 visa is 90 days ( from the time you lodge your visa) , but it differs from case to case. If your application gets picked up for 'routine check' it might longer ( more than 90 DAYS ) .

DIBP will say might take 'couple of weeks' extra , everytime you call them 
No one knows the definite time-frame


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

adrian.hy said:


> Shouldn't you get it by now? Does the 90 days processing time start from the time a CO is allocated?


I lodged my file on 12 may still waiting. 😈😬😅


----------



## adrian.hy (Sep 10, 2015)

SreeSam said:


> Usual time-frame for 190 visa is 90 days ( from the time you lodge your visa) , but it differs from case to case. If your application gets picked up for 'routine check' it might longer ( more than 90 DAYS ) .
> 
> DIBP will say might take 'couple of weeks' extra , everytime you call them
> No one knows the definite time-frame


Well, so what is routine check? Is that some sort of check on random applicants?



tusharbapu87 said:


> I lodged my file on 12 may still waiting. 😈😬😅


That's such a long wait mate. Have you tried to call them?


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

adrian.hy said:


> Well, so what is routine check? Is that some sort of check on random applicants?
> 
> That's such a long wait mate. Have you tried to call them?


No I never call them bcoz my agent denied to do so


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

SreeSam said:


> Hello Sunny, Don't worry.. I can understand your frustration ... Am sailing on the same boat...  Applied 5th June ... I think your application can also be put under routine check... I guess so.. am not sure !! Because, usual processing time is 90 days. Also, I would advise not to call them often as they keep track of all our calls and say not to call on regular intervals .. ( happened for me ). Even mailing them doesn't help much as they give you a 'standard response' It takes little longer to cross this process of "routine check" and get to the grant !!!! Being patient and praying is the only option !!! :fingerscrossed:


Don't worry friends. My friend had applied in April and after routine checks he received his grant in August. So all the very best for both of you.


----------



## SreeSam (Dec 10, 2013)

mktwog said:


> Don't worry friends. My friend had applied in April and after routine checks he received his grant in August. So all the very best for both of you.


Thanks for your positive words.. Yes waiting with hopes !!


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

ambition_vik said:


> Manoj,
> 
> can you please post your timelines?


Hi.. below are my time lines

ACS Positive 27th Aug 2014
NSW SS applied 30th Apr
Nomination by NSW - 17th May
NSW Application submitted on 28th May
Invite for Visa 15th June 2015
Visa applied - 30th June
PCC Medicals except form 80 done in July /Aug 2015
CO Allocated - 8th Sept asked for Form 80 for both myself and my wife
Sent Form 80 and also front loaded them on 17th Sep..

No response thereafter...

Do you have GSM Brisbane contact number by chance?


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hello guys,
I submitted my file on 12 may but yet waiting for grant. my agent denied to call DIBP yet today i called DIBP. A lady picked up my called and first she was not ready to give information about my file status but after my request, she asked me my passport no. and DOB. she hold me 5 min. and answered that she will forward my request to my case officer for quick output. As per she, timeline varies case to case still she told that may be they take couple of weeks in my case. now finger cross. i called on this number 0061731367000


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi all 
i got my grant today :cheer2:

best of luck to all who are waiting :fingerscrossed:


----------



## chow123 (Aug 26, 2015)

mimi2 said:


> Hi all
> i got my grant today :cheer2:
> 
> best of luck to all who are waiting :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations! Can you share your points, skill applied and timeline in this forum? Thanks and God bless you.


----------



## mimi2 (Jul 21, 2015)

249112 - Education Reviewer | VETASSES Applied 8 February 2015| Positive 7 May2015 | EOI Submitted (190) 20 May2015 | SA SS Submitted 20-MAY-2015 |Sponsorship Approval :3 June-2015 | Visa Lodged: 15 June 2015| Form 80 /1221 Front loaded |PCC: 19 June 2105 |Medicals: 24 July 2015 | Medicals submitted 26 July 2015 |CO : 8/8/15| Grant :15/10/2015


----------



## 3sh (Oct 11, 2015)

I have applied for Visa on 7 October 2015. I have not uploaded the Form 80 / 1221 for me and my dependents. I am still waiting for CO to be allocated. Should I front load them?

If yes, which form should i do, 80 or 1221? I have arranged my Medical on 17 Oct 2015. Pls help

Thanks.


----------



## GavinMiranda (Aug 13, 2015)

Yes.. frontload all documents if you want a direct grant


----------



## Abhilashrs (Oct 15, 2014)

mimi2 said:


> Hi all
> i got my grant today :cheer2:
> 
> best of luck to all who are waiting :fingerscrossed:


Congratulations buddy. please share the timeline


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

adrian.hy said:


> Shouldn't you get it by now? Does the 90 days processing time start from the time a CO is allocated?


Expect 4 months minimum as my friend's case was unfortunately picked up for this and it took him few days more than 4 months. We should make sure that we stop calling them until then.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> Hi, I applied on 7th June for 190. No response yet. I can then every two weeks and they say to wait another two weeks everyone. Today again they said no CO has picked up your case. Expect response next month. It's so frustrating. They can't even tell a clear picture of what's happening. I am thinking of making them so that they give done clear response.


Hey buddy, pls stop calling them. It is good on our part not to frustrate them. You WILL receive it, wait for some more time. It might take 4 months. After THIS period try to call them, then you'll receive the golden mail


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

mimi2 said:


> Hi all i got my grant today :cheer2: best of luck to all who are waiting :fingerscrossed:


Congrats mimi2!!


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Any update for rest of the may/June applicants.
I submitted application on 7th June and the only update is that my application is under process now with the processing team.. Any idea how much time actual processing takes?
It's going to be 5 months now.


----------



## mktwog (Sep 1, 2013)

sunny1988 said:


> Any update for rest of the may/June applicants. I submitted application on 7th June and the only update is that my application is under process now with the processing team.. Any idea how much time actual processing takes? It's going to be 5 months now.


 didn't you try calling them? That's the best way to know the status.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

mktwog said:


> didn't you try calling them? That's the best way to know the status.


Yes I did and got the standard reply.. I'd under process and we do not have an exact timeframe


----------



## manoj_tutlani (Jun 20, 2014)

sriramvemuri said:


> Sorry for the late reply!
> 
> Invite received: 2nd June
> Application Lodged: 30th June
> ...


Hi Sriram,

Could you please advise the number you called.?


----------



## digitalmohsin (Nov 21, 2015)

mimi2 said:


> 249112 - Education Reviewer | VETASSES Applied 8 February 2015| Positive 7 May2015 | EOI Submitted (190) 20 May2015 | SA SS Submitted 20-MAY-2015 |Sponsorship Approval :3 June-2015 | Visa Lodged: 15 June 2015| Form 80 /1221 Front loaded |PCC: 19 June 2105 |Medicals: 24 July 2015 | Medicals submitted 26 July 2015 |CO : 8/8/15| Grant :15/10/2015


congratz


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Any may/June application still left??
Mine was on June 7 and still waiting for decision..


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> Any may/June application still left??
> Mine was on June 7 and still waiting for decision..


I can understand your frustration mate but don't worry you are closer than you think to your dream. 

Have a bright future


----------



## masterBrain (Jun 2, 2015)

I got my decision letter yesterday (08-12-2015)

I applied on June 2015


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

masterBrain said:


> I got my decision letter yesterday (08-12-2015) I applied on June 2015


Can you please be more detailed?


----------



## masterBrain (Jun 2, 2015)

Detailed info about my timeline: 

IELTS : May 2013 (Score 8+)
ACS Assessment Submitted : Aug 2014
ACS +ve result: 30 Sep 2014
VIC State Sponsorship Application: Jan 2015
VIC State Sponsorship Granted: April 2015
EOI Submitted & Granted: May 2015 (total 70 Points)
Visa application : June 2015
CO Contacted: Aug 2015
PCC + Meds uploaded: Oct 5, 2015
Grant : Dec 08, 2015


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> Any may/June application still left??
> Mine was on June 7 and still waiting for decision..


brother i am also waiting for my grant.. i applied in may 2015... we have to be patient... the grant is round the corner inshallah it will come soon


----------



## Ajeet (Nov 24, 2015)

hussain.halani said:


> brother i am also waiting for my grant.. i applied in may 2015... we have to be patient... the grant is round the corner inshallah it will come soon


Yeah, with year end approaching soon, you may be very close to your dream.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Any update guys.. Anyone else got grant recently??
Year is ending and can't see visas being granted


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Any update guys.. Anyone else got grant recently??
> Year is ending and can't see visas being granted


Do you know the CO? Your signature seems incomplete.

Anyway, try calling your CO or CO office and ask for the status. This may work to release the jots. In my case also, calling worked.

Regards


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

bossshakil said:


> Do you know the CO? Your signature seems incomplete.
> 
> Anyway, try calling your CO or CO office and ask for the status. This may work to release the jots. In my case also, calling worked.
> 
> Regards


CO are not available on phone now.. I call then but an advised to wait always.. They have put my application on 28 day wait period for second time without asking for any additional documents. And they can't tell why


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Happy new year guys.. How this year brings us cheer and joy.


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

It's been 8 months and still waiting for visa. I called them today but was again told to wait. The phone officers cannot contact case officers. They can't tell exactly why it's taking so long but they can't do anything. It's a nightmare now.
Anyone else still left?


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> It's been 8 months and still waiting for visa. I called them today but was again told to wait. The phone officers cannot contact case officers. They can't tell exactly why it's taking so long but they can't do anything. It's a nightmare now.
> Anyone else still left?


Yes I m also waiting for a long time. 8 months. Answer same wait n watch


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

tusharbapu87 said:


> Yes I m also waiting for a long time. 8 months. Answer same wait n watch


Do you know of any way to contact CO. they don't respond to emails, I have tried that


----------



## tusharbapu87 (Dec 22, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Do you know of any way to contact CO. they don't respond to emails, I have tried that


No v can contact them only by calling and such type of call answered by call center person. So v r helpless


----------



## raj.shah (Jan 13, 2016)

Smah07 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant. Here is my timeline for everyones reference. hope and pray you all will get grants soon.
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

I have few queries on this, wanted to apply for this same category 

can u please tell him how much work exp you had when u applied ,I am having 2.5 agent says it would be done but not sure 

please help :-(


----------



## raj.shah (Jan 13, 2016)

Smah07 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I finally got the grant. Here is my timeline for everyones reference. hope and pray you all will get grants soon.
> 
> ...


Hello Mate,

Wanted to apply in this same category but not sure 

How many work exp you were having when u applied ??
please reply


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

Finallyyyyyy got the golden email..
I applied for 190 on 7th June and got grant today on 1st Feb.
All docs were front loaded so no contact from co ever.
I kept calling them but was asked to wait always.


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> Finallyyyyyy got the golden email..
> I applied for 190 on 7th June and got grant today on 1st Feb.
> All docs were front loaded so no contact from co ever.
> I kept calling them but was asked to wait always.


Congrats!!! That must have been a very long wait. Was the status of your application "assessment in progress" for all this time or only "application received"?


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

biriyani said:


> Congrats!!! That must have been a very long wait. Was the status of your application "assessment in progress" for all this time or only "application received"?


It was application received all the time


----------



## biriyani (Sep 6, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> It was application received all the time


Phewwwww. Do you know why the application took so long? Did it go for external security checks? I'm beginning to think I might have a long wait as well since my status is application received for 2 months now.


----------



## bossshakil (Nov 8, 2014)

sunny1988 said:


> Finallyyyyyy got the golden email..
> I applied for 190 on 7th June and got grant today on 1st Feb.
> All docs were front loaded so no contact from co ever.
> I kept calling them but was asked to wait always.


Great !! Congratulation dear......Which town you are moving to?

What is your last day of arrival? Did they extend it from the 1 year of your PCC?

Regards


----------



## Jeeten#80 (Mar 26, 2015)

*||| Congratulations |||*


||| Congratulations *sunny1988 *and All The Best with Next Steps |||





sunny1988 said:


> Finallyyyyyy got the golden email..
> I applied for 190 on 7th June and got grant today on 1st Feb.
> All docs were front loaded so no contact from co ever.
> I kept calling them but was asked to wait always.


----------



## tt2 (May 12, 2015)

sunny1988 said:


> Finallyyyyyy got the golden email..
> I applied for 190 on 7th June and got grant today on 1st Feb.
> All docs were front loaded so no contact from co ever.
> I kept calling them but was asked to wait always.


Congratulations finally indeed


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

biriyani said:


> Phewwwww. Do you know why the application took so long? Did it go for external security checks? I'm beginning to think I might have a long wait as well since my status is application received for 2 months now.


I'm not sure about external checks.. But in my current organization no checks happened. My manager would have informed me otherwise. He had given me the referral letter


----------



## sunny1988 (Jul 5, 2013)

bossshakil said:


> Great !! Congratulation dear......Which town you are moving to?
> 
> What is your last day of arrival? Did they extend it from the 1 year of your PCC?
> 
> Regards


I'm moving to Sydney. My first entry date is 20july16. No they so kept it as one year from PCC. And it's written in letter that it won't be extended


----------



## ravi2327 (Jun 17, 2012)

I applied under Visa category 190 in April 2015 and submitted all docs except my wife PCC for which I had to provide FBI clearance from US but for my wife finger prints were very light and even after multiple attempts FBI was unable to process her finger prints . I informed the same to CO around 2 weeks back March 2016 and the CO asked us to upload all the failed attempts that we received and we did the same and also provide local US police clearance . 

We have been waiting since then . As the CO said that they will look into what can be done for FBI clearance and asked us that they will inform us if they need further 
info . Kindly suggest what should we do under this case

Thanks
SR


----------



## hussain.halani (Aug 3, 2015)

hello guys great new i have received the golden email... one issue they have given me 27th may to reach australia... so happy and thankyou all for helping in all good and low times


----------



## samage (Jul 9, 2015)

hussain.halani said:


> hello guys great new i have received the golden email... one issue they have given me 27th may to reach australia... so happy and thankyou all for helping in all good and low times


Congrats dear. Please share your time line and emply verification history if any.


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

*Form 80 q.49*

Hi All,

I was just wondering what should be the answer for the Q.49 (Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or organisation in Australia?) of the Form 80. I have sponsorship from VIC. Should I mention Yes and mention the details regarding the VIC State or Just state NO, As its 190 visa and they already know that its sponsored by state?

Inputs are appreciated.



Thank you!


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

Senior's any inputs??


----------



## avengine (Jul 13, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
Do I require a separate * health insurance* for me & my family during our first port entry travel to Australia?
I am travelling in August on 190 PR visa.
Warm Regards,
Avengine


----------



## Nik2020 (Oct 28, 2014)

Nik2020 said:


> Senior's any inputs??


Seniors please help.

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------

